# sick of this



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ok...its taken me a few days to think about this thread im just about to start..and after long hard consideration i decided bugger it im gonna do it.
ok...............first click this link
http://www.julianhales.co.uk/animal_page_2.htm

then come back with your views to the pictures.
my opinion is............if this was a shop id be reporting them.
its a disgrace!!
why would someone put photos up of a stinking house and be proud of the way they keep their animals i dont get it?

the iggys are housed with a bloody electric heater for gawds sake!!

im disgusted not onky by these pictures but by the way most forumites here will stand up for this man and back him up when someone else spots his stupid keeping ways.
have none of you got any back bone?
jeez...when are people going to wake up?
this forum hasd lost loads of decent keepers who gave really good advice and now its full of daftys!!
seriously this place needs to wake up 

now this is gonna get locked and ill probably end up with an infraction..but enough is enough.
if any of you think his set ups...vivs and the way he keeps iggys is fine then fine....would love to see the way you keep your reps.
im shocked at how this forum is turning out.
if this was a shop you'd be all up in arms about it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

who are they?


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

What has how keeping his animals have to do with the state of his house? Ever thought that as the animals look healthy, clean vivs, maybe most of his time goes on them? Some people spend all their money on their animals and not enough on themselves..... what is the point of this thread unless it is to raise your personal dislike of someone?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

i had a feeling you might show up...i dont have a problem with that.

the ig in the bathroom, had literally come a hour before..unexpected. it was there while a setup was made.

in 10 years, of heating a room with electric heaters, never once has ever burnt themselves, never ever....not even a hour ago when i misted them.

the room gets to a tropical temp. 

and its not a stinking house, as many people from rfuk have been here...

not the tidiest house, but never had a outbreak of anything.....


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

SiUK said:


> who are they?


It's CoolJules and LlamGirl?

These guys rescue animals and take care off sick animals. then people like weeminx come on here and cuss them down. 

then she has the mind to say this forum is going down hill.... Dam right it is, people lioke here always on everones cases!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought it looked like you mate, tbh the set ups look alright to me.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> What has how keeping his animals have to do with the state of his house? Ever thought that as the animals look healthy, clean vivs, maybe most of his time goes on them? Some people spend all their money on their animals and not enough on themselves..... what is the point of this thread unless it is to raise your personal dislike of someone?


 
I am pretty sure that she has had a grudge for these guys a while now... since they rescued some Tokay Geckos? (if I am getting the right people)


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i cant belive it...really i cant.
you think his iggy enclosure looks fine?
jeez!!!

i give up!!

:bash:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> It's CoolJules and LlamGirl?
> 
> These guys rescue animals and take care off sick animals. then people like weeminx come on here and cuss them down.
> 
> then she has the mind to say this forum is going down hill.... Dam right it is, people lioke here always on everones cases!!!


no she hates me, made that clear months ago....dont have a problem with that.

i have had the male ig for 13 years (the 1st ever rep i took in and knew nothing)

you know, even the rspca have been (not about me before some people start) and havent said...oooooo dangerous and wrong (for what little they know)

but i do know, Ig keepers from as far back as the 70's and 80's have been and said, yeah its not the norm way to heat a room, but it works for me........


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I am pretty sure that she has had a grudge for these guys a while now... since they rescued some Tokay Geckos? (if I am getting the right people)


ohhhh yes thats where it started also


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

R0NST3R said:


> I am pretty sure that she has had a grudge for these guys a while now... since they rescued some Tokay Geckos? (if I am getting the right people)


they didnt rescue any tokays they bought them


i cant believe im the only one who thinks this is wrong


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i often do not agree with cooljules, but when you actually listen to his methods, you'll realise theres logic to it, could i ask why you chose to use an electric heater? i do think its wrong because theres no basking spot, and possibly no cool end.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i think i know .. just seen a pic of one of the set ups on a thread that was sent .. i dont keep iggys but electric heaters dont seem the best even i burn myself on them and i know not to get close .. got knows how the iggys cope .. i agree with you .. though .. and the house was a mess in one of the 1st pics the wall looks all dirty ..


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I am pretty sure that she has had a grudge for these guys a while now... since they rescued some Tokay Geckos? (if I am getting the right people)


you are...that would be us...and yes she has since day one, always will im sure


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

the way the iguanas are kept is shocking!!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I thought it looked like you mate, tbh the set ups look alright to me.


god no its not perfect, i have been waiting for someone with a power drill to hang me some more branches, i have a bad back, and the vibrations go through my body and make me scream in agony

heat, water, food, climbing places, and doing fine for over 10 years, so something is right


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd just ignore her. your methods are obviously working, I don't see an animal on there that looks in ill health.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

lil05 said:


> i think i know .. just seen a pic of one of the set ups on a thread that was sent .. i dont keep iggys but electric heaters dont seem the best even i burn myself on them and i know not to get close .. got knows how the iggys cope .. i agree with you .. though .. and the house was a mess in one of the 1st pics the wall looks all dirty ..


its easy, heater is at one side of the room, so they move on the logs to it, then when nice and warm move away....


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

weeminx said:


> i give up!!


Please do.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I'd just ignore her. your methods are obviously working, I don't see an animal on there that looks in ill health.


like i said, its not the norm, but worked fine for 10 years....


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

cooljules said:


> its easy, heater is at one side of the room, so they move on the logs to it, then when nice and warm move away....


 im just stupid .. but to be honest that the only thing id dis a gree with but im sure loads of people will moan at me for the way i keep mine  sorry to moan .. and i have a slight OCD so slightly to moan at mess  .. sowie


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I'd just ignore her. your methods are obviously working, I don't see an animal on there that looks in ill health.



maby you could get your poly boxes to attack her xD


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

weeminx said:


> they didnt rescue any tokays they bought them
> 
> 
> i cant believe im the only one who thinks this is wrong


yes we did buy them from a pet shop that had been sent them by accident. as most will agree a pet shop just can't spend loads of time with one/a group of animals, despite all good intentions, they still have a business to run. so we got them to try and give them the best chance we could.



lil05 said:


> i think i know .. just seen a pic of one of the set ups on a thread that was sent .. i dont keep iggys but electric heaters dont seem the best even i burn myself on them and i know not to get close .. got knows how the iggys cope .. i agree with you .. though .. and the house was a mess in one of the 1st pics the wall looks all dirty ..


yes because despite everyone else on here appearing to be miracle workers we can only decorate one room at a time and have not got round to the living room yet...plus all money goes on the animals and paint/wall paper is expensive these days.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

you say uve been keeping for 13 years....i would of thought after all this time you would have had an excellant set up.
its no good u saying you have had the rspca out and they said your brilliant they know nothing!!! 

after 13 yrs i would have an amazing set up.

you and people like u disgust me

you ave no place rescuing anything.infact you need your reptiles rescuing from you
i am really shocked at the amount of folk backing you up.
u should all be ashamed
seriously u should


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

must admit the heater in the ig enclosure is a BAD idea..

jools..

my mate had one of these in her wee boys bedroom it went on fire..

luckily the wee one was being baby sat at his nans..

tust me its a BAD idea to have it heating an ig enclosure..

i have nothing against u jools not a jot and u should know that by now. ive had a few run ins with u about mixed species tanks but i know you back off and listen to advice if put correctly...

but i say it as i see it..

the mess outside the vivs is irrelevant.. im a tidy freak but i have a health condition and i cant always keep the place spotless however.. my vivs are imamculate and so are my set ups...

i F10 everyhting etc etc and im really anal about my set ups..


but honestly i have to agree with weeminx on the ig enclosure electric heater,... its not good

if u cant afford to change it maybe advertise for donations since you run as a rescue..

donations such as heaters and stats..

Please at least consider changing it if the equipment or funds become available..

i mdont want to argue here just put my opinion across

I dont need to take anyones sides and id rather be honest

: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

whos website is this? a forum member?

admittedly the exterior of the vivariums look a bit tatty but they just look like they havent been finished properly and tidied up. There isnt enough pics of their actual house though to warrent callin it stinky though imo, though tbh if someone wants to keep their house in a mess its up to them so long as the animals are catered for appropriately, our house isnt a palace but our animals get what they need to live a happy healthy life. 

The heater in the iggy room id worry about them burnin themselves or it bein knocked over, though i havent kept an iggy that big in a room like that so cannot comment much on it. 

as for the pics of the interior of the vivs i dont see a problem? they all look clean inside and well catered for?


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

anyway i was only in a bitchy critical mood .. was thinking it was someone else anyway .. ive heard of you two before and think what you two do is great so i apoligise for my bitchyness ..


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

luke123 said:


> i often do not agree with cooljules, but when you actually listen to his methods, you'll realise theres logic to it, could i ask why you chose to use an electric heater? i do think its wrong because theres no basking spot, and possibly no cool end.


 bump? im curious


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

weeminx said:


> they didnt rescue any tokays they bought them
> 
> 
> i cant believe im the only one who thinks this is wrong


the tokays you said, (10 orig) i should take to the vet, dont keep in a greenhouse, and treat with panacur and seperate....well as i have mentioned, the ones i did that too, died, the ones i left in more space, settled,not forced with meds are doing well, and nothing like they came....the ones forced with food and meds, in sep small tubs isolated died.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Cooljules and Llamagirl are very passionte about their animals. They all look clean and healthy so I don't see what the problem is. If even half the reptiles in my local pet shops looked as healthy as theirs then it would be a miracle no matter how they house them!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

lil05 said:


> anyway i was only in a bitchy critical mood .. was thinking it was someone else anyway .. ive heard of you two before and think what you two do is great so i apoligise for my bitchyness ..



get on your knees and beg xD


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Solution maybe, Get a fire guard round the heater. It will stop these people nagging about it :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

luke123 said:


> bump? im curious


i can only reply to one at a time....

as i replied to someone else, they move to the logs infront if it, which is at one side, get nice and warm, and the other side of the room is cooler......just like a huge viv.

also if it does get knocked over, it cuts out..instantly.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> get on your knees and beg xD



Hahaha, how true


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Hahaha, how true


 want me start on you?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i can only reply to one at a time....
> 
> as i replied to someone else, they move to the logs infront if it, which is at one side, get nice and warm, and the other side of the room is cooler......just like a huge viv.
> 
> also if it does get knocked over, it cuts out..instantly.


 so can they not overheat? as with how they warm a room up they are surely too hot?


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

lil05 said:


> anyway i was only in a bitchy critical mood .. was thinking it was someone else anyway .. ive heard of you two before and think what you two do is great so i apoligise for my bitchyness ..


you're forgiven...feel free, sorry i'm just a bit defensive about the house because i'm trying to get it tidied and decorated as quickly and well as possible...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

my god, i was first to reply to weemixs post n by the time id written it the thread was 5 pages long!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

lil05 said:


> want me start on you?



go on


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ps i dont think the walls look dirty they just look like they have no wallpaper on?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whos website is this? a forum member?
> 
> admittedly the exterior of the vivariums look a bit tatty but they just look like they havent been finished properly and tidied up. There isnt enough pics of their actual house though to warrent callin it stinky though imo, though tbh if someone wants to keep their house in a mess its up to them so long as the animals are catered for appropriately, our house isnt a palace but our animals get what they need to live a happy healthy life.
> 
> ...


im untidy, yeah, not dirty (plus foto can acutally make things look worse, its what you focus on)

yeah i have some rescue snakes in fish tanks on top of each other, its a nightmare to get to each one, and someone weeks ago donated some, just a case of getting them to me..

had 10 repitles come here, no make it 15 in the last few months....so they are always given what they need, even in fish tanks until i can upgrade.

the Ig room i can agree doesnt look soo perfect, but if you actually had seen it in the flesh, as some people have from here, you will see its not dirty dirty, and quite ok to even sit in (on the log)


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

luke123 said:


> so can they not overheat? as with how they warm a room up they are surely too hot?


I have a box room, around 8ft x 8ft x 8ft and the same heater that I have here strugles to heat that room up to 30c


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ps i dont think the walls look dirty they just look like they have no wallpaper on?


council not long before put new windows in....and hadnt finneshed overything in that area..so no one with half a braincell would decorate and complete..and no wall paper doesnt make dirty like you say


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

weeminx said:


> you say uve been keeping for 13 years....i would of thought after all this time you would have had an excellant set up.
> its no good u saying you have had the rspca out and they said your brilliant they know nothing!!!
> 
> after 13 yrs i would have an amazing set up.
> ...


In my opinion that is SO rude and harsh! If you had a problem then why not just send a personal message to Cooljules? I think he is a great person and his animal knowledge is vast. I'm not ashamed of myself at all and who gives you the right to tell us all we should be ashamed?!

You have your own opinion and that's fair enough but I don't see the need for this at all!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cooljules said:


> im untidy, yeah, not dirty (plus foto can acutally make things look worse, its what you focus on)
> 
> yeah i have some rescue snakes in fish tanks on top of each other, its a nightmare to get to each one, and someone weeks ago donated some, just a case of getting them to me..
> 
> ...


hey jules im on your side mate! im the most untidiest person in the world! no make that universe!! but my animals are loved and looked after! someone called my house stinky id kick their ass :lol2: ya cant smell a room from a foto anyways


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Solution maybe, Get a fire guard round the heater. It will stop these people nagging about it :lol2:


i had on a earlier heater...

you know, that big ig came with thermal burns 13 years ago, and never burnt itself with my setup, same goes for some snakes i have that have therm burns (healed) long before coming to me....

literally, they move away when warm enough...the other end is a lot cooler


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

weeminx said:


> ok...its taken me a few days to think about this thread im just about to start..and after long hard consideration i decided bugger it im gonna do it.
> Ok...............first click this link
> http://www.julianhales.co.uk/animal_page_2.htm
> 
> ...


 
completely there with u hun completely but who are we to say anything eh lol


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I have a box room, around 8ft x 8ft x 8ft and the same heater that I have here strugles to heat that room up to 30c


 i think i worded it wrong, i meant like right infront of it, the basking spot if you like


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure the house may be untidy, but I don't see a single poop in any of the animal vivs? They geckos look healthy and plump, as do the iggies. Although I have to say I am not very impressed with the iguana setup, however they look like fine specimens, much better than you usually see. 

I guess at the end of the day, why should it matter to me how other people keep their animals? Yes I care about the welfare of all animals, but theres nothing you can do if somebody decides to do something their way. 

The vivs are not asthetically pleasing, but they look clean inside, and appropriate for each species living there. 

Does this house belong to someone on the forum?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hes trying to breast feed a kitten!! LOL


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> completely there with u hun completely but who are we to say anything eh lol


apart from the exterior of the vivs bein a bit tatty, whats wrong with the inside of the set ups??


----------



## stokecity_m (Nov 17, 2008)

maybe invitee weeman around for a look


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Sure the house may be untidy, but I don't see a single poop in any of the animal vivs? They geckos look healthy and plump, as do the iggies. Although I have to say I am not very impressed with the iguana setup, however they look like fine specimens, much better than you usually see.
> 
> I guess at the end of the day, why should it matter to me how other people keep their animals? Yes I care about the welfare of all animals, but theres nothing you can do if somebody decides to do something their way.
> 
> ...


 yes, cooljules and llamagirl


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> In my opinion that is SO rude and harsh! If you had a problem then why not just send a personal message to Cooljules? I think he is a great person and his animal knowledge is vast. I'm not ashamed of myself at all and who gives you the right to tell us all we should be ashamed?!
> 
> You have your own opinion and that's fair enough but I don't see the need for this at all!


oh i had the pm's months ago, saying i was the biggest :censor: on this earth....

my knowladge isnt vast, im learning each day, still, but i had my 1st ig long before i had access to the web, books, good advice from others who kept them....and hes still here now....13 years later and doing well.

im disabled, get a small amount of money, so cant buy new vivs, lots of stuff, as80% of my cash goes just of food and heating all the reptiles...

i have a stella beer cardboard box for a big snake hide, would love a nice rock looking one from the rep shop, cos it would look soooo much better but the snake doesnt care if its a stella box or a one from the shop


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Sure the house may be untidy, but I don't see a single poop in any of the animal vivs? They geckos look healthy and plump, as do the iggies. Although I have to say I am not very impressed with the iguana setup, however they look like fine specimens, much better than you usually see.
> 
> I guess at the end of the day, why should it matter to me how other people keep their animals? Yes I care about the welfare of all animals, but theres nothing you can do if somebody decides to do something their way.
> 
> ...


get with it elle, tis cooljules and llamagirl :lol2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

the interior of the vivs looks fine to me and all the animals seem in good health, i think thats the most important thing.. 

so what if the house is a little messy? ours can be pretty bad sometimes too (im not very tidy :blush and as for decorating, i understand your pain, all our extra money after bills etc goes on our animals


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> apart from the exterior of the vivs bein a bit tatty, whats wrong with the inside of the set ups??


 
PROBIBLY nothing but the iggy heater live electrical
(easy to get your toes stuck)

scares the hell out of me man:whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> hes trying to breast feed a kitten!! LOL


i can be a tit sometimes hehe

i hate cats, but we look after it (now nicked from a neighbour) who would go away for days and not feed it etc, thats a week after she 1st got it....she even wanted to breed from it as its age now


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

wat is the point in this thread maybe you should think before you act


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

cooljules said:


> i can be a tit sometimes hehe
> 
> i hate cats, but we look after it (now nicked from a neighbour) who would go away for days and not feed it etc, thats a week after she 1st got it....she even wanted to breed from it as its age now


 
jools did u read my post..

and would u consider a change to the way u heat the ig viv and maybe a wee redesign.. if u got donations fo maybe an AHS heater or something..

i really have to agree that heater is a BAD idea

do they have UV??


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

well throw the insults at me, i have only known her 7 months, and she had never had close access to a rep, or kept one before meeting me, so the Ig thing that i have had for 10 years, is soley mine, and the animal set ups...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> PROBIBLY nothing but the iggy heater live electrical
> (easy to get your toes stuck)
> 
> scares the hell out of me man:whistling2:


so you dont TOTALLY agree with her? you agree with the iggy viv heatin but thats it. 

she has no right to comment on the state of anyones house, especially if she hasnt been there.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

**sighes** since when did someones housing environment become so important!!! Yeah ok on first seeing those pics I though 'oh house needs a bit of re-decorating' but hey so does mine at the mo and all the animals are well cared for and the vivs look better than all the reptile shops in my area!!! I dont know cooljules or llamagirl in any sence not even via pm have I ever have spoken to them BUT what I will say is from their posts they are knowledegable and on an apparent low income they have done a lot and a pretty good job from what I can tell - maybe they arent perfect and who am I to judge but who the hell is!!!!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You should see my house its always a mess lol cos I spend all my spare time at the weekend either sleeping cos my job knackers me or sorting out the reps, don't have time to clean the house too!! (its not a total sty though, just a tip :lol


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> wat is the point in this thread maybe you should think before you act


The point of it was to TRY and humiliate a fellow forum member. But as always the idiot that tried to drag some one down has be pointed out the :censor: AGAIN.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Think this has gone on long enough.

edit: reopened on request of cooljules. Dont blame me if it gets nasty.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> jools did u read my post..
> 
> and would u consider a change to the way u heat the ig viv and maybe a wee redesign.. if u got donations fo maybe an AHS heater or something..
> 
> ...


yes uv tube..i saw your post, just hadnt got around to replying...(and now forgotton)

i would love a better 'normal' way of heating the igs, but i cant afford one, and they have been fine for years...not dropped dead, sick and needed a vet etc.
i actually said somewhere else, i decided to stop taking in stuff, as it was killing me with heating and feeding, but had i not taken them in, then they would have suffered, inc another BD we took in today


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy said:


> Think this has gone on long enough.
> 
> edit: reopened on request of cooljules. *Dont blame me if it gets nasty*.


thanks mate, i think we deserve chance to defend ourselves 

which it probs will but you're officially blameless!


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> get with it elle, tis cooljules and llamagirl :lol2:


 Oohhh sorry I couldn't be bothered reading the thread LOL.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

the animals look fine to me...kudos to the pair of them that they put so much into their animals. no sometimes you dont have time to make things immaculate but what comes first? animals or dusting! sure its not the way most ppl would do it but if it works...




lil05 said:


> im just stupid .. but to be honest that the only thing id dis a gree with but im sure loads of people will moan at me for the way i keep mine sorry to moan .. and i have a slight OCD so slightly to moan at mess  .. sowie


not being funny leanne but i wish all ocd was, was getting a bit stressed at mess, its a debliltating illness...although if your on meds or treatment for it i apologise


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

llama_girl said:


> thanks mate, i* think we deserve chance to defend ourselves *
> 
> which it probs will but you're officially blameless!


Why do you need to defend yourself? You do not need to explain anything to anyone. Your care is obviously good or you wouldnl;t have healthy looking animals!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cooljules and llamagirl.....1, weeminx.....0 :lol2:

((was gunna put this before but the damn thread was closed :lol2)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

everysingle animal gets food, water, temps, uv, vits etc where needed, hides etc...

which i think in law is all they need, and yes i wish i had nice rows of vivs, rather that fish tank stacks of snakes (someone had been good enough to offer me some, and someone on route from near london is bringing them when he can)

i have taken in things i didnt know about, if i had never kept before (turtles example) and asked many long term experts the correct care, so they have it....

i put the health of my animals over my own...IT WAS LG'S BIRTHDAY AT THE WEEKEND AND I WENT OUT AND BOUGHT WITH THAT MONEY FOR HER PRESENT, EQ AND STUFF FOR A ANIMAL IN DISTRESS(A SICKLY SKINNY BD)

she didnt mind....


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

lil05 said:


> i think i know .. just seen a pic of one of the set ups on a thread that was sent .. i dont keep iggys but electric heaters dont seem the best even i burn myself on them and i know not to get close .. got knows how the iggys cope .. i agree with you .. though .. and the house was a mess in one of the 1st pics the wall looks all dirty ..


dirty?? they looked in the process of being decorated to me, who the hell are you to criticise his house eh?? im no expert on igunas so wont comment on his viv, but i have owned geckos, beardies and various snakes and from what i can see the vivs looked great, clean, tidy and had everything a reptile would want. after reading some of cooljules posts on some threads earlier i had my doubts about him but the more i read the higher my opinion gets, imo anyone who rescues sick, unwanted or neglected reptiles desrves a pat on the back, not an ATTEMPT (yes attempt becuase it backfired miserable) to publicly humilate them. has the OP got such a boring life that they have to do something like this? maybe we should start up a thread bitching about them and see how they like it.


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cooljules and llamagirl.....1, weeminx.....0 :lol2:
> 
> ((was gunna put this before but the damn thread was closed :lol2)


haha...that made me :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cooljules and llamagirl.....1, weeminx.....0 :lol2:
> 
> ((was gunna put this before but the damn thread was closed :lol2)


thanks, always been lazy cleaning and to tidy..im a bloke (or just lazy!)

im sorry the curtains were not hung straight, and the high and video piled sideways but the council had also just plastered that wall around the windows....some people didnt like that!

also thanks to the others that have pm'd me, i will reply to you all but will take some time (all good....but willing to reply to negetive ones should i get any)

actualy the ig room is a better better now, just wished i had more big branches/logs hung and rope bridges etc, but do i buy the luxories, or heat and feed them....mmmm


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cooljules and llamagirl.....1, weeminx.....0 :lol2:
> 
> ((was gunna put this before but the damn thread was closed :lol2)


thanks, always been lazy cleaning and to tidy..im a bloke (or just lazy!)

im sorry the curtains were not hung straight, and the high and video piled sideways but the council had also just plastered that wall around the windows....some people didnt like that!

also thanks to the others that have pm'd me, i will reply to you all but will take some time (all good....but willing to reply to negetive ones should i get any)

actualy the ig room is a better better now, just wished i had more big branches/logs hung and rope bridges etc, but do i buy the luxories, or heat and feed them....mmmm


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i think the state of his house and the out side of the vivs are completely irreverant, unless his animals are are loose round his home. what matters is the inside of the vivs.

although i personally wouldnt keep my leos on the base he has, i know he is not the only one to use that base, and many people find it fine, but like i say i persoanlyl wont but in an erlier thread i also explained to him why, (becuse i'm to damn paranoid lol)

the heater in the ig's room does worry me, but then again i have never kepts igs and do not know much about them, so unforutnatly i cant rally comment on it.

all his animals look healthy and happy to me. but then i cant comment on most of them as i do not keep most of them, but i do tend to think if the animals is happy and healthy, then they surly must be doing something right?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

The heater for the iguana's does need some kind of guard around it, just so they cant knock it over or burn themselves on it. Apart from that, everything looks good enough for the animals.. The animals are well cared for and fed by the looks of it.
Only other thing when browsing the website is the length of the Turtles claws.. They look very long.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

do you know what??? I find it much more disturbing that there are animals out there that are not wanted/not looked after properly than threads like these!!!!!!!!!!!! I think it is by far more productive to focus our energies on animals that are wanted to be passed on or are ill or severely neglected !!!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> The heater for the iguana's does need some kind of guard around it, just so they cant knock it over or burn themselves on it. Apart from that, everything looks good enough for the animals.. The animals are well cared for and fed by the looks of it.
> Only other thing when browsing the website is the length of the Turtles claws.. They look very long.


well i know your banned, as it says so you may never read this, but males have v long claws, which they use for mating...

also if the igs knock it over, theres a switch which cuts it out instantly, even a fraction


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess the only thing I can't see is a big old UV tube or two for them, i assume they need UV? Sorry if they don't I don't actually keep any lizards myself.:blush:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> The heater for the iguana's does need some kind of guard around it, just so they cant knock it over or burn themselves on it. Apart from that, everything looks good enough for the animals.. The animals are well cared for and fed by the looks of it.
> Only other thing when browsing the website is the length of the Turtles claws.. They look very long.


male turtle have v long claws, for mating

if the ig knock over the heater, it instantly turns off due to a switch at the bottom.

i know some people cant belive this, but they bask infront of it, then move away when they want too


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

cooljules said:


> also if the igs knock it over, theres a switch which cuts it out instantly, even a fraction


TRUE, seriously i swear i have the EXACT same heater in my bedroom, i don;t use it much atm isn't cold enough but when i get out the showa i love sitting in front of it to get dry and yeah if you nudge it or pick it up while it is turned on it kinda turns itself off until it's standing properly upright and not wobbling or anything.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> I guess the only thing I can't see is a big old UV tube or two for them, i assume they need UV? Sorry if they don't I don't actually keep any lizards myself.:blush:


er....its the big long tube at the light....the thing thats glowing bright!

actually, that foto..was taken just after repainting, so its wasnt reset up again as it is now..

yeah i want logs, branches on the walls, instead of shelves, but i dont have the money...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> I guess the only thing I can't see is a big old UV tube or two for them, i assume they need UV? Sorry if they don't I don't actually keep any lizards myself.:blush:


big old uv tube. you said you couldnt see??


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooh also on your website, I noticed alot of comments regards breeding rescues. I don't agree with breeding an animal that has been rescued but I guess it depends on your personal definition of rescue.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> Oooh also on your website, I noticed alot of comments regards breeding rescues. I don't agree with breeding an animal that has been rescued but I guess it depends on your personal definition of rescue.


not all my animals are rescues, i keep reps as a hobby, and i agree with you...

i have had the rescued bairds rats for....years, at least 5, and i bred them for the 1st time, as there are not many about, and 2, i damn fast need to raise some cash, which then covers costs for a bit, my leccy bill is 50quid a week.

The male pine snake i bought this year, i love them, and v v hard to find, you hardly see them in pet shops, again i want to breed these next year, for the 1st time, and again, owt i make, goes against the rescues...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

can someone with a art package, please highlight the uv tube in the ig room foto, i have had a pm from someone who cant see it.(no names)...

i dont have a art package.....

hope someone can help, so joeyboy can see it lol....

he did say he has never seen a uv tube animal set up


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Get a guard for the heater in the Ig's room, better safe than sorry, be a shame to ruin 13 years of successful iguana keeping for the sake of a guard.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*shouts* THE BRIGHT WHITE THING ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE!


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

personally i dont like the idea of the heater but as its safe, like switches itsself off then im cool with that. but thats just my oppinion i kno u already sed its cool. plus if it does the job.....also i gotta say lots of respect for rescuing animals doesnt really matter if u buy em as long as they are now bein looked after. i paid for my eldest cham an beardie as they wer bein mistreated best £200 i ever spent to be fair.

like u, an others, say its the animals health an well being that is really important as long as the animal is good then i wouldnt personally care if it was untidy or spotlessly clean (the house not vivs etc)

last bit, are we not meant to be a community? 
every one gets involved and starts a huge row which leads to threads being closed and enimies made, this isnt the first thread i have seen go this way. if people have oppionions then fair play, i agree if i had seen a "shop" like this then i would not have been happy but only because the shop has to look great (we expect a shop to look great) or else they wouldnt make any business??

hope i havent offended, dont like taking sides but since i joined like i say this isnt the first thread ive seen take this root, an i like this forum :2thumb:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

animal addict said:


> do you know what??? I find it much more disturbing that there are animals out there that are not wanted/not looked after properly than threads like these!!!!!!!!!!!! I think it is by far more productive to focus our energies on animals that are wanted to be passed on or are ill or severely neglected !!!!


 
I agree but they deserve to be kept in a clean and safe environment!!!


----------



## Mrs Capester (Apr 20, 2008)

I find it so unfortunate that in this day and age people think it wholly acceptable to criticise others for how they choose to live. We are each of us entitled to our opinion but this should never be at expense of anothers pride or dignity or deterimental to their character. We should all have the good grace to stand back and accept that sometimes we just have to do our best with the tools we have been given in life and in general. These two obviously have a lot of love, time and patience to offer these animals that maybe at one time or another did have what some would deem as `the best equipment' to live in and quite possibly the tidiest of houses but they couldn't be afforded the things that were most important like the knowledge to care for these animals. 

Most importantly, no-one should feel they have to justify themselves to someone who cannot approach the subject in reasonable manner. 

Good riddance i say, and good luck to you, your blatantly doing a stirling job!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

cooljules said:


> big old uv tube. you said you couldnt see??


I've read both threads and JUST looking at the ig viv picture above and ignoring the moaning about messy houses and unpainted walls I have a few comments.

The 'viv' is a good size.

Shelves _vs_ logs and branches..? Shelves are probably less likely to factor in a falling injury.

The heater - I have one - does switch off when knocked. However they produce a lot of heat. Although the iguanas move away their tails are in real danger of burning hanging in front of it. They are also 'indoor' heaters and not water proof hence not safe if the iguana urinates onto it. Fire waiting to happen IMHO. Why not screen it off?

The picture shows lots of seemingly random electrical cables. Both a tangling hazard for the lizards and IF live an electrical hazard, as are the bulb holders with no bulbs.

Light comes from above. The iguanas pineal eye is on top of its head. The UV light should also come from above. Also placed as it is they could quite easily break the tube - another electric hazard.

The above is not meant as a slate against you, i'm trying to help you tidy what could be a wonderful Iggy viv. :2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

you cant see the uv?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Get a guard for the heater in the Ig's room, better safe than sorry, be a shame to ruin 13 years of successful iguana keeping for the sake of a guard.


yeah, truthelly(not just saying this now, i swear) i want a guard, and the heater unit, raised off the ground, on a shelf but fixed and guarded......but 1 im no good at diy, i cant make owt without it colapsing etc. i have the plans but not the skill, or money to pay someone...or the tools.

for many years (before someone gave me that heater) i had the old fashioned electric bar type, which were made with grill protecters, a couple of inches away, but again they would never just sit and burn (i have old fashioned paper fotos, of that male ig, 13 years ago, 12 years ago 11 years ago ec, as he came with 1 side totally burnt black, but healed as it shed, but still now rouch to the touch a little)

only trouble is now, they can walk behind it and knock it over, which cuts it out...even if moved or tilted a little, hence a shelf and fixed firm and guard.

=


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Caz said:


> I've read both threads and JUST looking at the ig viv picture above and ignoring the moaning about messy houses and unpainted walls I have a few comments.
> 
> The 'viv' is a good size.
> 
> ...


yes i agree, i did mention, the foto was taken just after repainting and cleaning, so wasnt set back up as it is now...as the heater is at this side of the room, not where you can see it....and the loose cables are not live, i run lots in that long tube, as yes they like water spraying for humidy, it was easier for me, to leave them in, as there not used (and once i went a bit mad watering and flicked the safty fuses!!)

yes i cant fix brackets to save my life, esp for heavy stuff, due to my health (bad back, hammer drill cripples me)...my granddad used to do it, and put some shelves up in 94 for me, that take all my pc books (so you know how thick!!) and the shelves bend like bananas! but aint fallen down!

i watchem them for the hours, back and forth daily with the new heater, as with your concerns, yet never burnt tails....i would have moved it the 2nd i saw any problems etc


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

thanks for highlighting the uv tube for me, hehe joeyboy pm's me again, saying he couldnt belive he missed it (he did say was it the box on the floor)

i have many times missed things, even if i knew what im looking for, so no probs!!! hehehehehehhehe

also if anyone in sheffield, who has a good hammerdrill, and good at diy, can help me fix brackets, chains etc so i can improve the ig room, and make a little shelf and metal guard for the ig room, that would be fantastic...


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i have one of these heaters for my room and thay are perfectly safe!! if they get knocked over they turn themselves off.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

cooljules said:


> thanks for highlighting the uv tube for me, hehe joeyboy pm's me again, saying he couldnt belive he missed it (he did say was it the box on the floor)
> 
> i have many times missed things, even if i knew what im looking for, so no probs!!! hehehehehehhehe
> 
> also if anyone in sheffield, who has a good hammerdrill, and good at diy, can help me fix brackets, chains etc so i can improve the ig room, and make a little shelf and metal guard for the ig room, that would be fantastic...


 

well jules you cant go wrong with a lesbian and a hammer drill. if you need us if we are free we can put shelves and stuff up also have a few spare vivs that are yours if you want them, they not new but have done us proud in the past:lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ah, i cant find the post, who said they didnt app from breeding from rescues..the lep gex i have (and had, rehomed) the ones i still have i rescued 10 years ago, and never bred from them....
the fat tails, are pets, ok 3 or 4 are, for sure....

like i said, i like rep keeping as a hobby, but 80% are rehomes etc. and the tokays i want to mass breed over many years, so none are taken from the wild, as happens now...(llama girl is instructed, should i drop dead, and someone on here is wanting that i guess.....my bench should say 'here tokay, gone tomorrow')


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

tbh ive only had my igg for a couple of days, and heating (im going to say HIS lol) his viv is hard enough! let alone a room sized viv such as cool jules just with bulbs.

I personally wouldnt use a heater like that mainly because im what i call the new age reptile carer where there are bulb fitaments able to withstand the heat! and high wattage.

but the two iggs in the picture look really happy, and the youngest lilly, it says on the website....timid, but even she looks lovly and amazingly happy! 

my iggs had a hard past, as spines are missing, and also isnt in the best of homes as its too small see below, and there are shelves in it, which hes on more often than not! (again see below) 


















iggs are obvious with there body postures and both iggs in the pic are chilling out to the max! 

and the uv light is obvious! lmao!

personally good job cooljules keep it up


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I personally have no issues with anything other than the Iguana setup which I personally feel is inappropriate in pretty much all aspects other than size. 
I'll get a photo tomorrow as a suggestion of how you could better approach a walk in enclosure setup like that for Igs 

I believe you have to know your limitations and work within them, if funds are limited it would be better to provide 100% great care for some animals than spread what you have to offer across too many recipients. 

If you cannot afford a suitable UV and heating setup for those Iguanas you should hold on taking more animals until you can. 

Just my thoughts
Lotte***


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ditta said:


> well jules you cant go wrong with a lesbian and a hammer drill. if you need us if we are free we can put shelves and stuff up also have a few spare vivs that are yours if you want them, they not new but have done us proud in the past:lol2:


thanks, that means a lot, if i cant find anyone closer i will take you up, its good we can help animals (like i offered when i called you after the fire, even though im not much use)

someone has just pm'd me, they offered me some vivs a while ago, but had van trouble, and hope to be fixed soon...which is great, esp for the snakes in vish tanks on top of each other, its a killer to get to each one below the one above.

i will see if i can find more logs (council used to hate me following them when tree chopping!!)


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

upon first seeing the pics i was thinking that them igs are in great health, the heater is not the best idea due to urine and misting!, jules have you not thought of setting up a few high wattage bulbs for the heat, im sure 6x 150w should do it, you just run them off a strip with 6 bulb holders attached to chains so you can raise and lower them to alter the temps, as for the care of the reps its obvious it first class, not all of us agree on everything but thats part or keeping them, you do whatever works best, cooljules and llmagirl can only be highly commended for all the great work they do for reps


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

weeminx said:


> ok...its taken me a few days to think about this thread im just about to start..and after long hard consideration i decided bugger it im gonna do it.
> ok...............first click this link
> http://www.julianhales.co.uk/animal_page_2.htm
> 
> ...


im happy to show u a picture of my reptiles and house, i dont see any problem they look healthy and brigh coloured if that person never had a problem with keeping them animals the way they have then whats the problem. they look in good condition.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I personally have no issues with anything other than the Iguana setup which I personally feel is inappropriate in pretty much all aspects other than size.
> I'll get a photo tomorrow as a suggestion of how you could better approach a walk in enclosure setup like that for Igs
> 
> I believe you have to know your limitations and work within them, if funds are limited it would be better to provide 100% great care for some animals than spread what you have to offer across too many recipients.
> ...


i get uv, stuff at cost, which helps, had to buy 3 news ones in the last few weeks, just the normal timing, and 1 sudden arrival...

i havent taken more igs in for a long time, apart from 1 a v v urgent case...
i do agree, we have talked, and also with some others on here, how were are close to ruin financially, and once animals suffer, thats the point for no more..


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

lil05 said:


> i think i know .. just seen a pic of one of the set ups on a thread that was sent .. i dont keep iggys but electric heaters dont seem the best even i burn myself on them and i know not to get close .. got knows how the iggys cope .. i agree with you .. though .. and the house was a mess in one of the 1st pics the wall looks all dirty ..


 the walls look dirty? they didnt seem it.. post picture...


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Someone stole my joke about you breastfeeding the cat Jules. LOL! 

The animals all look healthy to me, and the decorating is nothing to do with anyone other than yourselves so I would take that with a pinch of salt. Theres just no pleasing some people, always angling to have a dig at another forum member..


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> upon first seeing the pics i was thinking that them igs are in great health, the heater is not the best idea due to urine and misting!, jules have you not thought of setting up a few high wattage bulbs for the heat, im sure 6x 150w should do it, you just run them off a strip with 6 bulb holders attached to chains so you can raise and lower them to alter the temps, as for the care of the reps its obvious it first class, not all of us agree on everything but thats part or keeping them, you do whatever works best, cooljules and llmagirl can only be highly commended for all the great work they do for reps


me and electrics dont mix...

i used to, before the ig room, used a chain with a spotlight and ceramic hanging down..for them....

yeah, if i can improve the ig room for them, i would do it like a flash (would love a water feature!)

i dont think you can see in the foto, is a tree stump, which i sit on, or LG with a cuppa, and watch the igs when we have a bit of spare time, talking to them (both are hand tame, i did pubic exhebitions with a rep club until my heath deteariated) so i can watch them, feed, alert, and generall watch things...i do that will all my animals


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

cooljules said:


> i get uv, stuff at cost, which helps, had to buy 3 news ones in the last few weeks, just the normal timing, and 1 sudden arrival...
> 
> i havent taken more igs in for a long time, apart from 1 a v v urgent case...
> i do agree, we have talked, and also with some others on here, how were are close to ruin financially, and once animals suffer, thats the point for no more..


What are the actual dimensions of the enclosure they're in? I'll find you an example of something comparable and post it for you 

Lotte*


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I think a lot of people are jumping to conclusions here. ok the set ups may appear a bit tatty but as was said they are unfinished. in the past i have rescued animals from perfect store bought (accepted as) perfect set ups and the animals residing within have been far from healthy. having looked through their site i see that ALL the animals to me look in absolute tip top health, of course without inspecting them 1st hand i cannot say for sure, but they look healthier than many others i see on this forum.

Please leave cooljules and Llamagirl alone. this is a reptile forum, not 'how clean is your home'.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> Someone stole my joke about you breastfeeding the cat Jules. LOL!
> 
> The animals all look healthy to me, and the decorating is nothing to do with anyone other than yourselves so I would take that with a pinch of salt. Theres just no pleasing some people, always angling to have a dig at another forum member..


 
me and matt have been meaning to decorate for ages but time just disappears 
i think all your reps look lovely and LG's hair is amazing!!!!!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Erm, thanks I think? 

mine was just a random post, its cooljules you should aim them too...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> What are the actual dimensions of the enclosure they're in? I'll find you an example of something comparable and post it for you
> 
> Lotte*


um... i will take measurements another time, they are fast asleep as i have ig room lit and heated at night (cheaper leccy rate)...

yes please, drop me a pm, so i dont clog up this thread tomorrow
much app!


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

hi cool jules and llama girl, i dont post to ofton but you have our support. in our opinion there is only one person who should be telling cool jules to do the decorating and that is llama girl. unless smelly vision has become a reality then it smell okay to me. lovely and a fresh earthy reptiley smell like all our houses with vivs smell. as for the way you keep your iggs well its worked for you and that is all that can be said about that.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> me and electrics dont mix...
> 
> i used to, before the ig room, used a chain with a spotlight and ceramic hanging down..for them....
> 
> ...


thats what i do m8 im forever with me reps, i find them very relaxing, just think you need a bit of help m8, sheffield is way too far for me otherwise i would of come round and lent ya me back!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> Erm, thanks I think?
> 
> mine was just a random post, its cooljules you should aim them too...


 
:lol2: last line was aimed at Cooljules :blush:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> me and matt have been meaning to decorate for ages but time just disappears
> i think all your reps look lovely and LG's hair is amazing!!!!!


thanks, will tell her later, shes gone to a neighbours as shes so upset now over the start of this.
like i said, i have only been with her 7 months, so all the Ig room, animals (old fotos most of them anyway) were before i met her....which i why i blew my top when she got brought into it, shes learnt from me, and many others we know, going back to the 80's long before me keeping them...

i have seen many people keeping repts not perfect, or actually wrong, for the animal, but with education and pointed in the right direction get things right..


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Ach, here was me thinking I got a compliment...  LOL!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> thats what i do m8 im forever with me reps, i find them very relaxing, just think you need a bit of help m8, sheffield is way too far for me otherwise i would of come round and lent ya me back!


i know harlow, got a mate there, new huge estate, hundreds of farty little roundabouts so i got lost...near a tesco, we went there for a full english breccy!! couldnt understand a word i was saying with my yorkshire accent 'ey up luv, got any black puddin???'


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

just as a point, on ebay you can get MVB lamps by exoterra, theyare solarglow 160w and they are around £25 plus £2 p and p. i have found that they worked wonders for my reptiles. they are soooo much better than a tube and at that price, only a few quid more expensive than replacing a 4ft tube. I have a 160w in a shed thats 4x4x3ft and it creates a basking spot of 35c and an ambient of 24-26c. if you had two of those on the go, it would still cost less per hour to run them than it would the heater in the picture. and theoretically ( if my physics is right) thats all the daytime heat you would need. they last for between 18 months and two years and even at that stage they still emit more UVB than a tube......why dont you buy LG one for xmas! and she could buy you one!

seriously though, dont listent to idiots on the forum. they make normal people look bad!


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

i think the personall attack about the house was uncalled for and its not very nice to try and get everyone to gang up on two people that obviosly care alot for reptiles and come on this forum for help or to give help to others all the reps look bang on to me and once you have a guard for the heaters everything will be spot on: victory:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

cooljules said:


> thanks, will tell her later, shes gone to a neighbours as shes so upset now over the start of this.
> like i said, i have only been with her 7 months, so all the Ig room, animals (old fotos most of them anyway) were before i met her....which i why i blew my top when she got brought into it, shes learnt from me, and many others we know, going back to the 80's long before me keeping them...
> 
> i have seen many people keeping repts not perfect, or actually wrong, for the animal, but with education and pointed in the right direction get things right..


 
well you 2 are giving these reps a second chance and i think you should be proud of yourselves!!!!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i know harlow, got a mate there, new huge estate, hundreds of farty little roundabouts so i got lost...near a tesco, we went there for a full english breccy!! couldnt understand a word i was saying with my yorkshire accent 'ey up luv, got any black puddin???'


yup shed loads of round a bouts, 3 tescos, 4 mcdonalds, thousands of chavs, the pram being most peoples first choice of transport


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

shell2909 said:


> :lol2: last line was aimed at Cooljules :blush:












instead of 










:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm actually disgusted in every signle one of you who are trying to justify keeping animals like that.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

matty said:


> I'm actually disgusted in every signle one of you who are trying to justify keeping animals like that.


 
Didn't think it'd be long till you joined in


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

this always happen and no matter how many times it will always be someone not agreeing with something, it got to be picture prefect.
if u want to keep your animals that way thats fine, up to you they look stunning and healthy and well done for saving other animals and bringin them back to health, i bet someone who wants to see a prefect set-up u need to come to my house i bet someone will say something pointless. nothink worng with any of my pets but i bet someone will find something there is more bad and worst things out there and people got nothinik better to do than have a go at cooljules set-up ... get a life and do something useful its sad looking at someone pictures and judeing them i bet if you went to they place and seen the good work you wouldnt say shit... i hope things go well for you and dont liston to people like that.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fantapants said:


> just as a point, on ebay you can get MVB lamps by exoterra, theyare solarglow 160w and they are around £25 plus £2 p and p. i have found that they worked wonders for my reptiles. they are soooo much better than a tube and at that price, only a few quid more expensive than replacing a 4ft tube. I have a 160w in a shed thats 4x4x3ft and it creates a basking spot of 35c and an ambient of 24-26c. if you had two of those on the go, it would still cost less per hour to run them than it would the heater in the picture. and theoretically ( if my physics is right) thats all the daytime heat you would need. they last for between 18 months and two years and even at that stage they still emit more UVB than a tube......why dont you buy LG one for xmas! and she could buy you one!
> 
> seriously though, dont listent to idiots on the forum. they make normal people look bad!


ah thats a good idea, like i said, my local rep shop gives me stuff at cost, as i rescue, so i can get them from him...

i had 2 peope have a go at me today, 2 iggy people (when then got this thread started) and one has just had the balls to apologise to me in a pm, in a very nice way, which is good, as he said he was wrong and felt bad, so thats all forgotton...

i was actually planning on buying LG some sexy underwear:whistling2: but i think the animals come first (plus she has lots already :flrt:: victory


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't really see what the big fuss is all about. Besides the awful *exterior* of most of the vivs and the the awful looking Ig room there isn't really much that can be said as the interior of the enclosures look pretty decently maintained to me. I do think the Igs could do with a much better enclosure to be honest, the glass on alot of the enclosures could do with a good wipe and a proper tidy up seems in order.

It looks like jules is taking better care of his animals than he is himself and his wife/gf (llama girl) which sounds like a nice thing to do but I think he should thin down the collection a little and spend more on himself and his wife/gf. The extra money would also help with unexpected vet bills should anything happen to any of the animals.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, 'Through the Keyhole' with Llloyd Grossman didnt get such responses. I gave up reading on page 10. Just wanted to say that although I wouldnt agree with all aspects of the way Jules cares for his animals from those pics I would say the animals are the prime focus of attention in the house. I dont see any evidence of neglect or animals in distress. OK, like others I dont like the electric heater for the Igs but I see no justification for a public slagging from those pics.
Since when did a Reptile Forum serve as a place to post personal attacks and views about someones home ? I dont think anyone has a right to post comments on how other people live unless it is directly connected to a reptile.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> Ach, here was me thinking I got a compliment...  LOL!


 
:blush::lol2:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> ah thats a good idea, like i said, my local rep shop gives me stuff at cost, as i rescue, so i can get them from him...
> 
> i had 2 peope have a go at me today, 2 iggy people (when then got this thread started) and one has just had the balls to apologise to me in a pm, in a very nice way, which is good, as he said he was wrong and felt bad, so thats all forgotton...
> 
> i was actually planning on buying LG some sexy underwear:whistling2: but i think the animals come first (plus she has lots already :flrt:: victory


 im sure you could find something to do minus the underwear:2thumb:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Today is national 'day of the idiots' it seems, glad to see the majority of this post has turned all warm and fluffy!

Cool Jules & LG, sorry the site shut down or I would have kept up!!!! Can I now start the CJ & LG fanclub as requested the other week???


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I think cooljules and llamagirl are lovely, they have always been friendly to me and it seems that the vivs and set-ups are great for the animals, ive seen worse in shops! Ive just moved into a new place that was awful when we moved in the carpet was stained, the walls and ceilings were stained from the smoke and it looked awful, if anyone came round they would have thought we're right tramps. People do have things done to their homes somtimes. As long as the animals have the reight environment thats fine, from the pics I think it looks fine! Also with Cooljules being disabled maybe decorating isnt his advantage! Im not trying to make excuses for anyone but I dont think there was a need for this thread.

keep up the good work with the rescuing guys!


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Mal said:


> Wow, 'Through the Keyhole' with Llloyd Grossman didnt get such responses. I gave up reading on page 10. Just wanted to say that although I wouldnt agree with all aspects of the way Jules cares for his animals from those pics I would say the animals are the prime focus of attention in the house. I dont see any evidence of neglect or animals in distress. OK, like others I dont like the electric heater for the Igs but I see no justification for a public slagging from those pics.
> Since when did a Reptile Forum serve as a place to post personal attacks and views about someones home ? I dont think anyone has a right to post comments on how other people live unless it is directly connected to a reptile.


Couldn't have put it better myself, I don't usually get involved with this type of thread if I can help it but........I do agree with this statement.

These are the sort of threads/slanging matches that have made me spend a lot less time on this forum than I used to :bash:. This used to be a great reptile forum for gaining help and knowledge and luckily there are still a fair few people that are a credit to it, unfortunately it is threads like this that scare a lot of people off asking for help and gaining much needed knowledge :whip:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

It seems to be that no matter how **** you keep your reptiles, as long as you're popular then it's all fiiiiine. Nice attitude people.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

weeminx said:


> ok...its taken me a few days to think about this thread im just about to start..and after long hard consideration i decided bugger it im gonna do it.
> ok...............first click this link
> http://www.julianhales.co.uk/animal_page_2.htm
> 
> ...


 
you are disgusting. who the hell gave you the right to slate two people who care so much about reptiles. these to have rescued so many animals and made sure there healthy and not suffering.

you cannot judge someones house when they have so little money and yet manage to care for so many animals.

how do you live with yourself????

for the record i have never directly spoke to either of these too since i have been here. however i do listen to what they say to other people and i see how much they care and they are very knowledable people. 

i think we should see a picture of your house!!


there is only the one thing is dissagree with and that is where the heater is placed. but not the use off it. all it needs is some kind of gaurd.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

weeminx said:


> they didnt rescue any tokays they bought them
> 
> 
> *i cant believe im the only one who thinks this is wrong*


thats because you madam are an idiot....

First of all the Iggy viv, ok I would not personally use an electric heater and would be worried about an electrical fault, but appart from that it seems fine to me, plenty of space for the iggys, much bigger than alot of iggy vivs, ok its a bit grotty, but im sure most iggy vivs are.

All of the other set ups look fine, some I would go as far as saying they look great!

I cant really see what you are trying to get at on this, only in one picture did I think 'could do with running a hover over the floor' (no offence) but thats probably the result of a viv being cleaned out.

It seems that this is a personal greivence?


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

mummybear said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself, I don't usually get involved with this type of thread if I can help it but........I do agree with this statement.
> 
> These are the sort of threads/slanging matches that have made me spend a lot less time on this forum than I used to :bash:. This used to be a great reptile forum for gaining help and knowledge and luckily there are still a fair few people that are a credit to it, unfortunately it is threads like this that scare a lot of people off asking for help and gaining much needed knowledge :whip:


exactly :notworthy:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> this always happen and no matter how many times it will always be someone not agreeing with something, it got to be picture prefect.
> if u want to keep your animals that way thats fine, up to you they look stunning and healthy and well done for saving other animals and bringin them back to health, i bet someone who wants to see a prefect set-up u need to come to my house i bet someone will say something pointless. nothink worng with any of my pets but i bet someone will find something there is more bad and worst things out there and people got nothinik better to do than have a go at cooljules set-up ... get a life and do something useful its sad looking at someone pictures and judeing them i bet if you went to they place and seen the good work you wouldnt say shit... i hope things go well for you and dont liston to people like that.


when i built a lot of viv compartments out of a old wall unit we got from freecycle, i asked my local herp shop owner to pop round at telle me he thought, he said fine, 100% ok, even if my diy skills are naff...yeah ok, the one with the 2 lep gex in, is smaller than i really want, but for the time being its got everything they need
(its the one in the middle) like light pine coloured woody thing


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

if you can get your stuff at cost then you are laughing. you will be able to get both MVBs and holders for less than £44 . the intiail burn on them when they are truned on is the full usage ( watt wise) but after ten minutes or so the usage drops down to a lower usage. so you will be quids in with your leccy bill.swapping to a higher wattage MVB and loosing the background heaters saves me around £6 a week. But it still costs me £40 a week.....damn Eon and there unfreindly tarriffs.


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

House aside (not our place to comment), Yes Reps are in good health, From what you can see, But im sorry this forum is messed up.

If a 'Noob' Came on here with set ups like that, you lot would have a field day. 


If i couldnt look after a Rep i'd sell a kidney than have it "Rescued" There.


Yes maybe weemix was wrong for doing this.... But if it was a pet shop. You'd want to know and you'd probably go for the throat.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Chriseybear said:


> House aside (not our place to comment), Yes Reps are in good health, From what you can see, But im sorry this forum is messed up.
> 
> If a 'Noob' Came on here with set ups like that, you lot would have a field day.
> 
> ...


 
Ily. :flrt:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i think they look ok apart from the iggys but its easy fixed with that heater but i think cooljules does his best with the animals and im sure there enclosure was a bit bear because they just got there spare of the moment thing infact we should all be praising cooljules and im sure he will fix the heater : victory:


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

matty said:


> It seems to be that no matter how **** you keep your reptiles, as long as you're popular then it's all fiiiiine. Nice attitude people.


What's that about then?
I don't know these people so they're not in my popular box, apart from the iggy (heater, wire thing) the other animals seem fine and well cared for just not got the prettiest vivs (from the outside) but since when has that been a crime?

Seems to me a lot of people on here could do with learning a bit about compassion, respect, dignity and acceptance of other peoples way of life and be a bit less judgemental, so long as the animals are fed, watered, sheltered and looked after with the basic needs that is the main thing in my opinion. After all it's not as if these people have gone out and bought every single pet they have, there are a lot of rescued animals who wuld not have even the proper basic care that these people seem to be providing for them


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

matty said:


> It seems to be that no matter how shit you keep your reptiles, as long as you're popular then it's all fiiiiine. Nice attitude people.


Personally I don't know Jules and haven't really spoke to him or llama girl in the past so my post was not bias in anyway and feel free to list the faults you see with their reptile enclosures and not just the Igs.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> im untidy, yeah, not dirty (plus foto can acutally make things look worse, its what you focus on)
> 
> yeah i have some rescue snakes in fish tanks on top of each other, its a nightmare to get to each one, and someone weeks ago donated some, just a case of getting them to me..
> 
> ...


I'll get them there one day matey.:lol2:

But in the meantime I'll be adding that RBC to your collection tomorrow evening.

I will add comment to this thread.....................
Jules lives with his animals, his animals don't live with him.

Oh as a sparky in my past life I have seen much worse houses that the the one in question and they have no animals.

Cooljules and Llamagirl have nowt to worry about.:2thumb:


----------



## ilovepythonscousin (Aug 30, 2008)

can't see at all why the state of the house is anyones buisness, the animals look well cared for and the vivs clean.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

Chriseybear said:


> House aside (not our place to comment), Yes Reps are in good health, From what you can see, But im sorry this forum is messed up.
> 
> If a 'Noob' Came on here with set ups like that, you lot would have a ****ing field day.
> 
> ...


 
I've never seen a petshop with the reps this well looked after. its only the exterior of the vivs that need work. to make it a good looking shop


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

It's pretty well known that Reptile owners aren't the tidiest of people (With a few exceptions).. If as much time was spent on his housework/decorating as it is with his animals, then I'm sure his house would be spotless and actually looking nice.
Llama girl's place should be behind a hoover tbh lol, give the girl a slap and get her chained to the sink! :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> I think cooljules and llamagirl are lovely, they have always been friendly to me and it seems that the vivs and set-ups are great for the animals, ive seen worse in shops! Ive just moved into a new place that was awful when we moved in the carpet was stained, the walls and ceilings were stained from the smoke and it looked awful, if anyone came round they would have thought we're right tramps. People do have things done to their homes somtimes. As long as the animals have the reight environment thats fine, from the pics I think it looks fine! Also with Cooljules being disabled maybe decorating isnt his advantage! Im not trying to make excuses for anyone but I dont think there was a need for this thread.
> 
> keep up the good work with the rescuing guys!


thanks, actualy G is starting to decorate bit by bit, i cant, but i do try (i make things worse she says!) but i have to wait for my friends to help lift/move vivs etc as i cant as you said why but they work long and full time

i was on tv 4 years ago, and with good editing i looked 100% normal ( i was high on my meds, made to sign a waiver so i coudnt sue if i hurt myself, and with great editing, had a handyman do things that it looked i did most of)


LG is houseproud, im a guy, i couldnt live in anyway if im honest.but yeah, want it to look good, or at least clean....

i have wanted to ask before,here if anyone was from sheff who was good at diy, but didnt want to feel cheeky, or ask for spare bits and bobs like fittings and what nots...


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

wished i lived near u jules i would so help you


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

matty said:


> It seems to be that no matter how **** you keep your reptiles, as long as you're popular then it's all fiiiiine. Nice attitude people.


Popular?

Popularity has nothing to do with it, in this case its an unjustified personal attack.

Most of the people who are 'popular' are that for a good reason, usualy because they keep thier animals well and give good advise....

but every so often those 'popular' people come under attack for various reasons usualy from complele idiots.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Chriseybear said:


> House aside (not our place to comment), Yes Reps are in good health, From what you can see, But im sorry this forum is messed up.
> 
> If a 'Noob' Came on here with set ups like that, you lot would have a field day.
> 
> ...


1 you say the reps look in good heath....

2 i was a noob...when i had the 1st ig dumped on me 13 years ago (DUMPED, cos the guy, knew i did palaeontology at uni, and loved dinosaurs), before i had internet, books, access to stuff or other people...yeah i got lucky hes stll here now, damn right i got luckly, but i have learnt, and still do. same goes with some other stuff at the time, and learnt by trial and error...

its how people learn, and i still want to learn, and keep reptiles...

only trouble is, as only a few are pets, and we have a lot, they dont get 1 on 1 time as much as i wish, but all get what they need, some get rehomed when i find good homes, and if its a type i dont know well, i will ask for help.....

so your contradicting yourself there, all look healthy but wouldnt want anything rehomed here....


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

[/quote] i have wanted to ask before,here if anyone was from sheff who was good at diy, but didnt want to feel cheeky, or ask for spare bits and bobs like fittings and what nots...[/quote]

You have a pm.... lol we sent it not long before reading this post


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

richnick. i rele hope u can help towards there hard efforts


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

retri said:


> Popular?
> 
> Popularity has nothing to do with it, in this case its an unjustified personal attack.
> 
> ...


me popular? hell no, many infractions for speaking my mind...upset many a person on here


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

just got my first lol. didnt realise how it worked.

jules. i have to say your doing an amazing job mate, the only thing (when you can) is change the iggs heating round a bit if you can

i envy you youve done so much for so many reps


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

I look at it this way, I'm still new around here.
All the reps look well cared for. Id advise against that heater, purely from a fire risk assesment point of view, but on the whole all the pictures show healthy reps. There house is of no bearing to the reptiles house. Its the interior of the vivs which should be looked at not the enviroment in which the vivs sit.

I see the points from both sides.
However in the wild I imagine it can get a little messy in a reptiles territory possibly?

Ive been to a dog rescue centre which was a little scruffy and hard work to run it was interesting looking at the behind the scenes side of what it costs in time and money to run. (I went in a professional capacity to offer some free purchasing advice)

Instead of jumping on each other, can we not say.....hey you know what we are all part of the same community can I offer you some advice on that heater in your reptile room. Its a much more constructive stance than "your an idiot" from both sides.

This is a forum, for like minded people. Its is not the house of commons for people from opposing sides to come to blows.

Just my observations.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

i have wanted to ask before,here if anyone was from sheff who was good at diy, but didnt want to feel cheeky, or ask for spare bits and bobs like fittings and what nots...[/quote]

You have a pm.... lol we sent it not long before reading this post[/quote]
thanks, yes i read the pm (and the other 20 or so wishing us well etc)

this person offered me a couple of vivs a while back, and is bringing them when the van is back on the road, which is great, but in a pm said hes great at handywork/diy etc so im going to take up his offer (with a guard etc) so will pm soon, with some rough ideas i had in my head for a guard etc, until i can afford the other great bulb thingies someone mentioned...


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

i agree sorry for losing my temper with certain people on here. its just you can all only find one fault on the way jules keeps his reps.

how many has he helped?

i do agree jules as said prev please try to change it when you can.

however keep on doing the rest of the good work you are doing with reps and keep giving plenty of good advice


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I think the thing you need to do Jules, is STOP 'rescuing' as you clearly can't afford to carry on, and if you do, the animals will consequently suffer. You say you already can't afford stuff.. So, stop.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

hello
as a noob here,i tend just to read,and comment on how nice peoples reps are.however i would like to join in if i may.
i have no interest on how a persons house looks,or how
they look themselves,takes all sorts to make a world.
the reps look in fine health,and the vivs clean 
i just wanted to say that i have some spare plants(plastic)
and if they would be of any help to you,you are very welcome to have them,i am unable to help with anything electrical,as all i have is in use,
or helping with DIY,not only because i would be pants,but also i am far away,or i would offer to help where i could.
if plants wanted,please let me know.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

pop80_uk said:


> I look at it this way, I'm still new around here.
> All the reps look well cared for. Id advise against that heater, purely from a fire risk assesment point of view, but on the whole all the pictures show healthy reps. There house is of no bearing to the reptiles house. Its the interior of the vivs which should be looked at not the enviroment in which the vivs sit.
> 
> I see the points from both sides.
> ...


ta, LG rescues and cares for ferretts, and with 4...god they make a mess can be cleaned out, but come back a hour later, and its a diff sight!!

i was saving towards a big pond for the turts, a greenhouse and shed etc, got some old sheds and greenhouses, but i cant physically do much ( i try, then scream in pain and useless for days), i have plans for so much, its cash and man power doing it all...

i know things spiral, hence we have turned stuff down that needed homes, unless it was urgent, or its last hope...

and having had pms from other people, when i said a lot of mental stress, it seems others said the same....


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Brat said:


> I think the thing you need to do Jules, is STOP 'rescuing' as you clearly can't afford to carry on, and if you do, the animals will consequently suffer. You say you already can't afford stuff.. So, stop.


i had, i had found a great home for a healthy BDtaken in a few month ago,which left us at the weekend, which meant today i had the room for a skinny, neglected one...now with a basking light, vits and care...

none at the moment are suffering, its just i cant afford to heat anymore with the cost of leccy...food/equip i get at cost, and can pay when i want...

time i have plenty of....


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Contradicting myself? not really i believe i put "reps look in good health _from what you can see."_ A blurry picture doesnt prove a lot.

Im sure youre doing a good job, the best you can. Respect to you for rehoming Reptiles, Moneys scarse we all know, especially in these times. But nobodys saying you have to take on everything you encounter, why not turn the next one down and it can go somewhere where they're prepared for it. Then use the money you have saved (food set up etc) And do up what you've got- THEN prepare for the next.




cooljules said:


> 1 you say the reps look in good heath....
> 
> 2 i was a noob...when i had the 1st ig dumped on me 13 years ago (DUMPED, cos the guy, knew i did palaeontology at uni, and loved dinosaurs), before i had internet, books, access to stuff or other people...yeah i got lucky hes stll here now, damn right i got luckly, but i have learnt, and still do. same goes with some other stuff at the time, and learnt by trial and error...
> 
> ...


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

im not saying to cooljules he dose it for the money because he probibly dosent.

Please dont quote me


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder to keep things civil on here.

Regardless of whether you agree or disagree, please keep replies polite and don't try to deliberately make the thread get out of hand.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

well urm now I see the old UV tube...:blush:

All the reps look happy to me, look plump enough and active from the pic, not all skin and bones with dark skin like in some of those terrible pet shop photos you see. Anyway even if the conditions aint 100% amazing it's a lot better then them living with cruel owners who don't give a damn and don't heat them, give them UV, feed them wrong diet..if feeding them at all, etc. I think it's really nice of you to spend almost all of your money looking after animals and I bet they appreciate it!: victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

can you please explain what you actually think is wrong?

Ok you dont like the electric heater in the iggy viv, I can understand that and I would not do it myself, but I would also struggle to heat an enclose that size with another method.

But is that it or do you see other issues, if so can you please explain what they are?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Chriseybear said:


> Contradicting myself? not really i believe i put "reps look in good health _from what you can see."_ A blurry picture doesnt prove a lot.
> 
> Im sure youre doing a good job, the best you can. Respect to you for rehoming Reptiles, Moneys scarse we all know, especially in these times. But nobodys saying you have to take on everything you encounter, why not turn the next one down and it can go somewhere where they're prepared for it. Then use the money you have saved (food set up etc) And do up what you've got- THEN prepare for the next.


i have turned many down, its only the really sick or ones i know that the owners will just dump, or leave to suffer, if people struggle with there reps, but still keeping ok, i have even given them food etc...so they can keep them healthy.

i meant, each animal i take in, its adds more leccy...just 50p a day worth adds up....

i was let down with a turtle pond, i took some large turtles, rather than the local park pond, with a promise from the family who had them, they would help dig a deep outside pond, for overwintering etc. to cut a story short, once we had the turts, they ignored me emails etc. so i had to (was given a 5' tank and ext filter) fill my living room floor with huge tanks, so thats many spot lights, huge tubs of food etc, rather then let them hibernate at the bottom of a deep pond naturally until the spring....

i had local people on another forum, and other places, since the summer offer to hlp etc, and all let me down...or the animals.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

jules i have sent you a pm regarding the iggs viv which i hope helps....


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i have turned many down, its only the really sick or ones i know that the owners will just dump, or leave to suffer, if people struggle with there reps, but still keeping ok, i have even given them food etc...so they can keep them healthy.
> 
> i meant, each animal i take in, its adds more leccy...just 50p a day worth adds up....
> 
> ...


if you are still considering turtles around aprill time next year let me no as i will have a bike then and im sure i could devote a day to dig out a massive pond for you as long as good coffee is avilable


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> im not saying to cooljules he dose it for the money because he probibly dosent.
> 
> Please dont quote me


lol...80% of my income supp and DLA goes on the animals, the other 20% goes on er....food etc for us. 

our 'treat' is a jar of aribaca coffee from lidl, as we get a cheap home brand coffee from the supermarket.

i couldnt even afford to get LG a B'day card, or prezzie cos of the animals....but she knows that.

and thanks for the pm apology, as you meant it, yes i had read it, but i have 30 pm's, which i will reply too, even if it takes me hours or days for each one


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Apart from the heater there are no problems from what i can see. This is a personal attack on Jules. I've seen previous threads where weeminx has attacked him over his iggy set up and the tokays that he bought. So what if the house is a bit messy and needs decorating. I can understand how hard it could be to decorate with you back Jules.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> im not saying to cooljules he dose it for the money because he probibly dosent.
> 
> Please dont quote me


I dont really understand what you are trying to say?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

zemon said:


> if you are still considering turtles around aprill time next year let me no as i will have a bike then and im sure i could devote a day to dig out a massive pond for you as long as good coffee is avilable


lol..i just posted about coffee n all!! i have 2 damaged campervans on my front, all kitted out(drunk driver hit the 1st, 2nd we got with the ins money, but the gearbox blew up bringing it back!!!!!!!)

im hoping to have a xmas party here for rfukers in dec...so renting them out for the night!!:notworthy:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

retri said:


> I dont really understand what you are trying to say?


 
you get people sometimes who will say they rescue animals just so they can get free reps and sell them on
i personally myself have never done this as for when i rescue reptiles i do my best to make sure they go to the best loving home possible as other rescues know you cant keep them all.

i myself try to find new homes for abandoned reps as my job and i never charge for it :2thumb:


----------



## *lauren* (Nov 2, 2008)

i think that its wrong for someone to start a thread slating someones house. 
this forum is about reptiles not peoples homes.
all the animals seemed well cared for and that is all people shold be bothed about.
who cares if people dont have wallpaper on the walls or the floors a little messy.
i live in matlock which is not to far from sheffield so when i see my fella ill ask him if he fancys helping you out with any DIY you need help with.
ill pm you when ive spoke to him. not promising he will be able to but i can ask.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

cooljules said:


> lol..i just posted about coffee n all!! i have 2 damaged campervans on my front, all kitted out(drunk driver hit the 1st, 2nd we got with the ins money, but the gearbox blew up bringing it back!!!!!!!)
> 
> im hoping to have a xmas party here for rfukers in dec...so renting them out for the night!!:notworthy:


I'll bring the Dyson if you supply the nibbles :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> Apart from the heater there are no problems from what i can see. This is a personal attack on Jules. I've seen previous threads where weeminx has attacked him over his iggy set up and the tokays that he bought. So what if the house is a bit messy and needs decorating. I can understand how hard it could be to decorate with you back Jules.


yes here are the tokays we got (10 of) a shop orderd 50 lep gex but got 50 tokays instead and they wouldnt be taken back, so offered cheap (a fiver a peice i think)

i spent a lot on vets fees (30quid) and 5 i treat as weenmix etc said, and 5 my way...left alone, not stressed by hand feedling and meds, isolated etc. 

all my way lived, the 'hands on, meds, force feeding etc' way ones didnt live...

HOW THEY ARRIVED





































HOW THE ONES STILL ALIVE ARE


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> lol...80% of my income supp and DLA goes on the animals, the other 20% goes on er....food etc for us.
> 
> our 'treat' is a jar of aribaca coffee from lidl, as we get a cheap home brand coffee from the supermarket.
> 
> ...


i can understand i sometimes have great difficulty keeping up with my rescues as for when i said i am rich earlier on the iggy thread i lied i always put the animals before myself and its not just reps and exotics i do its mammals too


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> you get people sometimes who will say they rescue animals just so they can get free reps and sell them on
> i personally myself have never done this as for when i rescue reptiles i do my best to make sure they go to the best loving home possible as other rescues know you cant keep them all.
> 
> i myself try to find new homes for abandoned reps as my job and i never charge for it :2thumb:


Most rescues will take on an animal, give it any vet treatment it needs, bring it back to health and then find it a home, and most will charge a rehoming fee to cover costs (vets, feeing etc)

there really is no money to be made from reps unless you have a huge breeding farm or you take them free and sell them imediately, livestock is a false economy, say you buy a snake for £20 keep it for a couple of months and sell it on you have probably made a loss due to cost of feeding and housing let along when something needs vet treatment.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> you get people sometimes who will say they rescue animals just so they can get free reps and sell them on
> i personally myself have never done this as for when i rescue reptiles i do my best to make sure they go to the best loving home possible as other rescues know you cant keep them all.
> 
> i myself try to find new homes for abandoned reps as my job and i never charge for it :2thumb:


i had never charged a fee...but i spoke to some other rescue places here, and they told me too (i never just rehomed to anyone, and on a local forum i get sooooo many people wanting freebies and pm me)

i was so nervous about asking for a fee/donation, as i felt cheeky but have on the last 2...they were more than happy to do it (ha now told i was too low)


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

weeminx said:


> ok...its taken me a few days to think about this thread im just about to start..and after long hard consideration i decided bugger it im gonna do it.
> ok...............first click this link
> http://www.julianhales.co.uk/animal_page_2.htm
> 
> ...


Your post disgust me I have met Jule's and his girlfriend and they are a great couple and dont need people slagging them of the way you have :devil: what gives you the right to pull someone down the way you did (you don't know them and have never been to there home to comment on the conditions they live) Any person with just the smallest amount of respect would have sent a friendly PM offering advice but you had to be a drama Queen and try and belittle them...from what I can see in the link the animals look healthy and in clean conditions ( OK the heater is unsafe ..so why did you not just send a PM offering advice regarding the matter )
People like you are what is spoiling this site constantly bickering and putting people down they don't no out of boredom (GET A LIFE AND GROW UP ):werd:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

retri said:


> Most rescues will take on an animal, give it any vet treatment it needs, bring it back to health and then find it a home, and most will charge a rehoming fee to cover costs (vets, feeing etc)
> 
> there really is no money to be made from reps unless you have a huge breeding farm or you take them free and sell them imediately, livestock is a false economy, say you buy a snake for £20 keep it for a couple of months and sell it on you have probably made a loss due to cost of feeding and housing let along when something needs vet treatment.


 
VERY TRUE ive been swamped with vet bills which i may add im still presently paying off but in the end results can be quite rewarding:2thumb:
but some so called rescues just want free reps! a real rescue will usually try to find the animal a better home than himself as we can only keep so much financially


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yes here are the tokays we got (10 of) a shop orderd 50 lep gex but got 50 tokays instead and they wouldnt be taken back, so offered cheap (a fiver a peice i think)
> 
> i spent a lot on vets fees (30quid) and 5 i treat as weenmix etc said, and 5 my way...left alone, not stressed by hand feedling and meds, isolated etc.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing the thread about these, you have done really well with these guys, looking at the pics on the link they look in great health now, well done with those must have been alot of hard work!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

retri said:


> Most rescues will take on an animal, give it any vet treatment it needs, bring it back to health and then find it a home, and most will charge a rehoming fee to cover costs (vets, feeing etc)
> 
> there really is no money to be made from reps unless you have a huge breeding farm or you take them free and sell them imediately, livestock is a false economy, say you buy a snake for £20 keep it for a couple of months and sell it on you have probably made a loss due to cost of feeding and housing let along when something needs vet treatment.


not just animals that need vet treatment cost more... i found a good home for a BD this weekend, had it a while (until a good home was found) and i know it cost me more in food n leccy etc.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i had never charged a fee...but i spoke to some other rescue places here, and they told me too (i never just rehomed to anyone, and on a local forum i get sooooo many people wanting freebies and pm me)
> 
> i was so nervous about asking for a fee/donation, as i felt cheeky but have on the last 2...they were more than happy to do it (ha now told i was too low)


 
Sometimes it has to be done though we cant always afford everything and a fee is not for a personal profit: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wheres the OP gone? :whistling2:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i feel the rehoming fee is often just to put off someone taking something they dont want simply because its free, i think the std rehoming fee should be £40, regardless of species


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

retri said:


> I remember seeing the thread about these, you have done really well with these guys, looking at the pics on the link they look in great health now, well done with those must have been alot of hard work!


yeah thanks, means a lot....seriously

weenmix was swearing at me, saying i was doing everything wrong with the greenhouse enclosure in the summer for them) and they all would die....i spent a lot of vets fees (for me anyway) and those ones treated died.
the ones i did another way (and as other long term tokay keepers going back way longer than me said lived) abiet 1, so i cant say all my way lived 1 her one did..

they live in the vivs you can see here with red lights....sods law all but one are male!!!

ah not really hard work (apart from making the vivs etc) i let then be stress free, not force fed etc and lots of space and nature took its course...


also, the 'better' fotos are still a couple of months ago, today you cant even tell them from my long term captives i got some time ago....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i do also try and avoid asking for fees it makes me feel selfish? 
how should i put it 

Like crap!:notworthy:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wheres the OP gone? :whistling2:


sticking pins into a doll of me maybe? :whistling2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> i feel the rehoming fee is often just to put off someone taking something they dont want simply because its free, i think the std rehoming fee should be £40, regardless of species


the only problem with doing that is that alot of species are not worth £40 and they would never find a home if the fee was so high, its not too hard to see through the people who want a free rep compared to the genuine people.


----------



## Scally Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I've just spent an hour and a half reading through all the posts in this thread (i'm a slow reader) and I have to agree with the most of you who cares what CJ and LG house looks like thats not a problem for them so why should it be for anyone else. all the animals are healthy looking and cared for, as for the igys setup Jules has said it has worked for 13 years and wants to add to it as he can so I can't see any problem with any of it.
As for the original poster they dropped out about page 3 so can't really have been that bothered about it obviously just a personal attack and if they bother to read back through all his then all i can say is I hope you never make a mistake or have an emergency and need knowlagable people like cooljules to help you

To CJ and LG i think you are both doing a brilliant job caring for all those animals and if I had anything to spare I would be sending it your way and if I was anywhere near you I would be offering my time to help out.

keep up the good work and ignore the muppets that just want to pick holes in other people


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> i do also try and avoid asking for fees it makes me feel selfish?
> how should i put it
> 
> Like crap!:notworthy:


You shouldn't feel selfish.......the money from rehoming fees can be put to good use helping other neglected/unwanted animals. I cant see why anyone wouldn't be happy to pay it....its like donating to charity, but you get a pet as well as the feeling of doing something nice.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I'd just ignore her. your methods are obviously working, I don't see an animal on there that looks in ill health.


Well I'm far from being a expert (no reptiles yet) but I agree. :2thumb:



Moosmoo said:


> the interior of the vivs looks fine to me and all the animals seem in good health, i think thats the most important thing..


Exactly. : victory: 



> so what if the house is a little messy? ours can be pretty bad sometimes too (im not very tidy) and as for decorating, i understand your pain, all our extra money after bills etc goes on our animals


Tell me about it! My hubby sometimes grumbles that he wishes that the house was as clean as the fish tanks and animal enclosures...:whistling2:...I just point him in the direction of the hoover. :lol2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yeah thanks, means a lot....seriously
> 
> weenmix was swearing at me, saying i was doing everything wrong with the greenhouse enclosure in the summer for them) and they all would die....i spent a lot of vets fees (for me anyway) and those ones treated died.
> the ones i did another way (and as other long term tokay keepers going back way longer than me said lived) abiet 1, so i cant say all my way lived 1 her one did..
> ...


well glad they are doing well, look very healthy in the newer pics, bum luck on the sexes though lol, although at least you have a female : victory: could have all been male.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

cooljules, if you ever need advice about torts, you know wherei am. i too have rescued lots of animals......the vets bills are crippling! but if i can ever help with advice Re torts, you know where i am!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

also, just as a note, every animal i have "rehomed" for free, has cost me atleast £30 invets fees PLUS i have given the person something towards any equipment that came with it. the exception being the ones that were obviously ill and in need of emerganecy treatment. but i am the frist one to say rehomers need a certainmonetary vaule attached to them to deter the "ooooh its free!!squad!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wheres the OP gone? :whistling2:


Back under her bridge :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

fantapants said:


> also, just as a note, every animal i have "rehomed" for free, has cost me atleast £30 invets fees PLUS i have given the person something towards any equipment that came with it. the exception being the ones that were obviously ill and in need of emerganecy treatment. but i am the frist one to say rehomers need a certainmonetary vaule attached to them to deter the "ooooh its free!!squad!


that is a true rescuer : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> Your post disgust me I have met Jule's and his girlfriend and they are a great couple and dont need people slagging them of the way you have :devil: what gives you the right to pull someone down the way you did (you don't know them and have never been to there home to comment on the conditions they live) Any person with just the smallest amount of respect would have sent a friendly PM offering advice but you had to be a drama Queen and try and belittle them...from what I can see in the link the animals look healthy and in clean conditions ( OK the heater is unsafe ..so why did you not just send a PM offering advice regarding the matter )
> People like you are what is spoiling this site constantly bickering and putting people down they don't no out of boredom (GET A LIFE AND GROW UP ):werd:


thanks, we have actually met each other, and i have seen your setups, and your boscs etc are great....

im sure if you was here, i would hope, had you seen anything wrong, tell me, even if its a genuine mistake or a bit wrong...

i dont have a huge house, loads of money, and my living room floor is taken up with vivs and tanks....doesnt look good, but each animal is healthy, gets all it need, the adult BD's is a bit smaller vivs than is ideal, get let out and run around....
thats 1 thing i would point out as could be better, if i saw my stuff from someone elses view, bigger vivs...smaller than i recomend myself to newbies, but i let em out and run around, even outside in the summer



















yes it is sat on the ponds island..

this BD was almost dead when it came, it had no uv, garden worms as food...(so no supp vit etc) and ELECTRIC BLOWER FAN for heat....

it was near death, and we didnt think it would live the night, when we nursed it back to health, got the supp, uv tube etc, vts fees etc which the owner said she would pay for when we gave it back...once she knew what we had spent and she owerd she went 'f* that..you can have it'

next day went out and she bought the biggest rottie you have seen...and shes a right chav (she named him ghetto)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fantapants said:


> cooljules, if you ever need advice about torts, you know wherei am. i too have rescued lots of animals......the vets bills are crippling! but if i can ever help with advice Re torts, you know where i am!


thanks, today i pm'd a rescue place in bolton, whos on this forum, asking for advice, as next year in the spring when i hope to complete (hahahahahhahahahahhahaha) the rescue reptile garden...i want a setup etc for sudden arrival of a tort, as if one came now, i have nowhere (and never had one) better to be prepared, even if i have to tweak things for which type of tort it is, rather than run around tryng to set one up once its got here...

never had a tort....not my cup of tea, but should any need a sudden home, i would want to be ready.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

that is horrible i know i rehome reps but that is a sligh way of doing it 
poor little thing?

luck you were on the scene or it would have died :eek4: poor thing!!!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> that is a true rescuer : victory:


thanks......means alot.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

fantapants said:


> thanks......means alot.


 
no problem im the same why should other people pay to enjoy an animal in need of a home i take trips once a year to all the rescues i have made if they are too far they are on this forum and they give me frequent updates

Well done its nice to see People such as yourself:2thumb:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> that is horrible i know i rehome reps but that is a sligh way of doing it
> poor little thing?
> 
> luck you were on the scene or it would have died :eek4: poor thing!!!


but the girl had asked me for advice for months....shes on my estate and everyone knows i have reps etc.

she never listended to me, when i told her months before to get a uv, after seening the cost, she got a 2quid normal tube....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> but the girl had asked me for advice for months....shes on my estate and everyone knows i have reps etc.
> 
> she never listended to me, when i told her months before to get a uv, after seening the cost, she got a 2quid normal tube....


 
OMG why dont people listen :sad:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wheres the OP gone? :whistling2:


this is her signature;

i am no longer posting in the forum due to good advice being lost among the advice of 6 month experts ..if you need to contact me you can pm me here or get me on msn [email protected]


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

cooljules said:


> but the girl had asked me for advice for months....shes on my estate and everyone knows i have reps etc.
> 
> she never listended to me, when i told her months before to get a uv, after seening the cost, she got a 2quid normal tube....


I remember some one telling my they just baught a normal tube "because it provided UVA". I tried explaining it's the UVB they needed, and wondered why it was showing slight signs of MBD (although they said they took it to the vet which said it wasn't MBD).

Some people just wont take the advice which is given to them. This place is lousy with idiots like that....


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> OMG why dont people listen :sad:


because lots of people dont...or wont change even if they are given the chance...


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> this is her signature;
> 
> i am no longer posting in the forum due to good advice being lost among the advice *of 6 month experts* ..if you need to contact me you can pm me here or get me on msn [email protected]


 
That bit gets me, seen as the person she was posting about has been a keeper for double digits :|

Some people are so stuck up them selves it is un:censor:real!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> because lots of people dont...or wont change even if they are given the chance...


 
true true i can be quite arrogant at times aswell 
however when it comes to the welfare of animals (my responsibility)
i would listen
then we wouldnt have all the trouble of big expensive vet bills in the first place and i think that you your self will know where i am coming from:2thumb: when i say that ?

its such a shame


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Most rehoming / rescue is expensive and very few animals come without needing treatment or rehab of some sort, sometimes the rescuer pays money to rescue even...I do think its only fair to ask something back when rehoming if this is the case, again getting rid of the 'free rep' brigade.

Reptarexpert, I can only hope that when you are older and without the financial support of your family that you will continue with rehoming.

Cool Jules & Llama Girl, as always, go above and beyond what most people would, and suffer because of it (I'm sure LG will have her birthday treat another day!), and that can only be commended.... who cares what the outside of a viv looks like? Its the animals themselves and the pictures of them that speak far more loudly in my eyes than 'nasty comments', and I'm sure going by the response of many others, that the feeling is mutual...

To all those who have offered help to CJ, I applaud you for standing against such rudeness, and may your actions speak far louder than the OP....


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> That bit gets me, seen as the person she was posting about has been a keeper for double digits :|
> 
> Some people are so stuck up them selves it is un:censor:real!


 
and that is the reason why i laughed when i saw her sig!


----------



## peachezuk (Oct 15, 2008)

well ive just caught up with this post , and what can i say , to me it reads like a personal slur on cj an lg, what does it matter about the state of their house (which didnt look that bad 2 me) there not asking U to live there , and all there animals look in good healthy condition, in clean living enviroments , the heater in the ig room ive used them there glo heaters that DO shut off if knocked over or if anything covers them , im a newbie to rep and ive been given some brilliant advice on here , and i will continue to ask if i need any , and if some one has been keeping reps for 13 yrs i think they know what there doin


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> That bit gets me, seen as the person she was posting about has been a keeper for double digits :|
> 
> Some people are so stuck up them selves it is un:censor:real!


i noticed one or 2 for as long, if not longer than me, and many others, still for many years...


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

cooljules said:


> i noticed one or 2 for as long, if not longer than me, and many others, still for many years...


 
But then again, apparently a lot of you old timers are still using the same poor old skool husbandry and giving out bad advice..... -sighs- Will they ever stop TRYING to put people down?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Most rehoming / rescue is expensive and very few animals come without needing treatment or rehab of some sort, sometimes the rescuer pays money to rescue even...I do think its only fair to ask something back when rehoming if this is the case, again getting rid of the 'free rep' brigade.
> 
> Reptarexpert, I can only hope that when you are older and without the financial support of your family that you will continue with rehoming.
> 
> ...


thankyou but as to say i dont rely on my family to support what i am doing as it was my choice?

however i do not doubt that cooljules and his OH have sufferd
and to them they are a great inspiration to the reptile forum community for there hard work!!: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

peachezuk said:


> well ive just caught up with this post , and what can i say , to me it reads like a personal slur on cj an lg, what does it matter about the state of their house (which didnt look that bad 2 me) there not asking U to live there , and all there animals look in good healthy condition, in clean living enviroments , the heater in the ig room ive used them there glo heaters that DO shut off if knocked over or if anything covers them , im a newbie to rep and ive been given some brilliant advice on here , and i will continue to ask if i need any , and if some one has been keeping reps for 13 yrs i think they know what there doin


thanks, a good example is (which is often the way with 'old style' keepers like me) that things change, how to care for animals, like with the Iguana, people used to give them locust when young (i did as i saw them do it by chance on a tv programme in the wild) so i did long before the web, info etc passed around, and it was found to be not good, so newer books mention this, but a lot of 'old style' keepers think, if it was good for me 10, 15 years ago its good now.....i am still learning stuff all the time (and if im honest, i dont know a great deal about many herps, never kept a tortiose for example)

i am willing to listen to advice, if things change with whats found out...but i must have been doing something right for the last 13 years...just like keeping for over 10 years, lep gex with spot lights, never a heat mat etc


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> But then again, apparently a lot of you old timers are still using the same poor old skool husbandry and giving out bad advice..... -sighs- Will they ever stop TRYING to put people down?


i just posted about long term keepers, with locust for igs....and i have changed this.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> thanks, a good example is (which is often the way with 'old style' keepers like me) that things change, how to care for animals, like with the Iguana, people used to give them locust when young (i did as i saw them do it by chance on a tv programme in the wild) so i did long before the web, info etc passed around, and it was found to be not good, so newer books mention this, but a lot of 'old style' keepers think, if it was good for me 10, 15 years ago its good now.....i am still learning stuff all the time (and if im honest, i dont know a great deal about many herps, never kept a tortiose for example)
> 
> i am willing to listen to advice, if things change with whats found out...but i must have been doing something right for the last 13 years...just like keeping for over 10 years, lep gex with spot lights, never a heat mat etc


That is very nicely phrased :no1:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

As you're struggling with money I would get rid of that heater, we got the same model to help heat the living room in winter and the leccy bill rocketed. If you used the mercury vapour bulbs like someone suggested earlier you would save a fortune on replacing the UV tube every 6 months and undoubtedly save a lot of money on the electric as anything would be cheaper to run than them heaters. Good luck : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> As you're struggling with money I would get rid of that heater, we got the same model to help heat the living room in winter and the leccy bill rocketed. If you used the mercury vapour bulbs like someone suggested earlier you would save a fortune on replacing the UV tube every 6 months and undoubtedly save a lot of money on the electric as anything would be cheaper to run than them heaters. Good luck : victory:


thanks, i did forget to turn it off this morning (its on at night cheaper rate) and i by chance checked the token meter, 3quid summat left, then 2 hours later it was beeping...it was costing over a quid a hour at daytime rate!!

yeah its on the next important thing to do, but while saving, a guards gonna be fitted by a tradesmen off here whos offered to help!!!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

We had one of those heaters for the stairs to take the nip off and in 2 months i couldnt believe how much money we had been using on it but if it works for you untill you can get mvb's the good luck to you!

back to the op's post about the state of your house if she had walked in or seen a pic of ours a month ago while we where decorating she would have had something to say bout that. every one know whilst decorating no room is tidy but the state of your house has nothing to do with how you keep your reps. i myself have a bad back and our housework slips when im bad but the reps are always clean and healthy like yours. i cant comment on the iggy enclosure as ive never kept one before but i know i have asked jules about it before and his explanation was good enough for me  

also jules you thought any more bout changing the leos to heat mats? that will cut down ur electric bill as i run 4 for the cost of a 100w spot bulb


----------



## calypratus (Jan 31, 2007)

ive not read this whole thing but ive seen the pics and have got the jist of this. iv been a quiet member on this forum but for christ sake people i cannot believe the way these iggys are being kept and what also gets me is the amount of you so called reptile lovers that are agreeing with the way these animals are kept,you all sicken me.just because someone says they are"rescuing"reptiles you think hes doing a good thing.great thinking there from one hell hole to another.THESE ANIMALS ARE NOT STATUS SYMBOLS.
it saddens me that this forum is viewed by people all over the world and this is the image you idiots are protraying of the british reptile keeping community.
over the past few years ive begun to notice that the bad keepers are starting to out number the good well informed keepers who want their hobby to thrive and survive but with the amount of fools im seeing now maybe we should have some sort of regulations in place for the keeping of any exotic animal.
you so called keepers who agree with the way this fool keeps his animals should be ashamed of yourselfs.

just because i say ive kept for ten plus years doesnt make it true!!!!!
NUFF SAID.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

calypratus said:


> ive not read this whole thing but ive seen the pics and have got the jist of this. iv been a quiet member on this forum but for christ sake people i cannot believe the way these iggys are being kept and what also gets me is the amount of you so called reptile lovers that are agreeing with the way these animals are kept,you all sicken me.just because someone says they are"rescuing"reptiles you think hes doing a good thing.great thinking there from one hell hole to another.THESE ANIMALS ARE NOT STATUS SYMBOLS.
> it saddens me that this forum is viewed by people all over the world and this is the image you idiots are protraying of the british reptile keeping community.
> over the past few years ive begun to notice that the bad keepers are starting to out number the good well informed keepers who want their hobby to thrive and survive but with the amount of fools im seeing now maybe we should have some sort of regulations in place for the keeping of any exotic animal.
> you so called keepers who agree with the way this fool keeps his animals should be ashamed of yourselfs.
> ...


if you read the whole thread you would know that something is being done (we all make mistakes to learn)!!!


----------



## calypratus (Jan 31, 2007)

so why give the person who had to do this to get it changed such a hard time.as far as ive ever seen from weeminx on iggys is good solid scientifically backed up advice on the keeping and health of these animals just because shes passionate about her chosen species this makes her the victim of a tyrant of abuse she stayed quiet for a while because of the bad iggy advice being given out and when she tried too plead her case she was shot down by so called experts.
seriously if you cant afford to house and look after these animals then dont get them.

it really baffles me how some one can come on here say anything they like and you lot believe it.

ive been keeping for 20 years and have a breeding group of gilas.


not you tell me am i lying.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> lol...80% of my income supp and DLA goes on the animals, the other 20% goes on er....food etc for us.
> 
> our 'treat' is a jar of aribaca coffee from lidl, as we get a cheap home brand coffee from the supermarket.
> 
> ...


Now you know why I wouldn't take that coffee you offered me when I came round the other month.:lol2:

I'll treat you to a Maxwell House one day.
Mind you, you'll be bouncing off the walls with caffeine over dose.:lol2:

PM me with anything you have that's ready for a new home.:2thumb:


Going bed now so catch up with you tommorrw.

Dave.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

calypratus said:


> so why give the person who had to do this to get it changed such a hard time.as far as ive ever seen from weeminx on iggys is good solid scientifically backed up advice on the keeping and health of these animals just because shes passionate about her chosen species this makes her the victim of a tyrant of abuse she stayed quiet for a while because of the bad iggy advice being given out and when she tried too plead her case she was shot down by so called experts.
> seriously if you cant afford to house and look after these animals then dont get them.
> 
> it really baffles me how some one can come on here say anything they like and you lot believe it.
> ...


the OP has had a problem with cj and lg for a while and this thread was put up to have a go at them, ppl are sticking up with them more because of what she said about their house!! also it wasnt because of this thread cj is changing things he has had changes planned for a while but needed some help to put them into practice!!!

Also cooljules has publicly said his set ups are not the best but is willing to take criticism and make the changes made which he feels will benefit the reps that he keeps!

we are all learners with reps, no1 is 100% certain on the living conditions of any captive animal so everything is trail and error and whilst one thing may work for 1person, others may use something different! neither is right or wrong!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

calypratus said:


> so why give the person who had to do this to get it changed such a hard time.as far as ive ever seen from weeminx on iggys is good solid scientifically backed up advice on the keeping and health of these animals just because shes passionate about her chosen species this makes her the victim of a tyrant of abuse she stayed quiet for a while because of the bad iggy advice being given out and when she tried too plead her case she was shot down by so called experts.
> seriously if you cant afford to house and look after these animals then dont get them.
> 
> it really baffles me how some one can come on here say anything they like and you lot believe it.
> ...


 
YOU do have a good point but you cant tell people what to do? only sit back and observe i recently had a flaw with cooljules tonight 
but surprisingly he has admitted that he dosent know everything and will listen if people dont just go on ranting at him he was just going to explain what he done and why he done it and now he has explained that there will be changes made to secure the welfare of the iggys im not taking sides but you do still share a fair point: victory:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a question for those who have replied good or bad.
Have you met Jules and his girlfriend?
And have you been to their house?


I have.:2thumb:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> Just a question for those who have replied good or bad.
> Have you met Jules and his girlfriend?
> And have you been to their house?
> 
> ...


No i have never met them and yes you should not judge with some1 elses eyes but judge for yourself!!!

would like to see there reps personally though lol:whistling2:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

calypratus said:


> so why give the person who had to do this to get it changed such a hard time.as far as ive ever seen from weeminx on iggys is good solid scientifically backed up advice on the keeping and health of these animals just because shes passionate about her chosen species this makes her the victim of a tyrant of abuse she stayed quiet for a while because of the bad iggy advice being given out and when she tried too plead her case she was shot down by so called experts.
> seriously if you cant afford to house and look after these animals then dont get them.
> 
> it really baffles me how some one can come on here say anything they like and you lot believe it.
> ...


Sorry, I find your lack of punctuation makes things very hard to read!

A thread which was 'slagging' off another member is disgusting, if weeminx had issues then she should have discussed these privately with CJ, It wasn't her thread that forced the changes, it was others that helped to see that changes may be made and help of getting them made. It was only ever the iggies viv there was a 'slight' issue with, never the animals as they all look in good health and well cared for.

Seems that you are hopping on weeminxes bandwagon a little too late this time CalyPRATus, as most of us do not feel the need to attack other people personally on their choice of decor or 'how clean their house is'.....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Sorry, I find your lack of punctuation makes things very hard to read!
> 
> A thread which was 'slagging' off another member is disgusting, if weeminx had issues then she should have discussed these privately with CJ, It wasn't her thread that forced the changes, it was others that helped to see that changes may be made and help of getting them made. It was only ever the iggies viv there was a 'slight' issue with, never the animals as they all look in good health and well cared for.
> 
> Seems that you are hopping on weeminxes bandwagon a little too late this time CalyPRATus, as most of us do not feel the need to attack other people personally on their choice of decor or 'how clean their house is'.....


 

AGREED: victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok someone please tell me what I'am missing here because what I'am seeing is a crap Ig enclosure, bad look tank exteriors and alright looking tank interiors so can someone tell me what the hell I'am missing here.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> AGREED: victory:


second that!!!!: victory:


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Sorry, I find your lack of punctuation makes things very hard to read!
> 
> A thread which was 'slagging' off another member is disgusting, if weeminx had issues then she should have discussed these privately with CJ, It wasn't her thread that forced the changes, it was others that helped to see that changes may be made and help of getting them made. It was only ever the iggies viv there was a 'slight' issue with, never the animals as they all look in good health and well cared for.
> 
> Seems that you are hopping on weeminxes bandwagon a little too late this time CalyPRATus, as most of us do not feel the need to attack other people personally on their choice of decor or 'how clean their house is'.....


Blunt and to the point. Very well put!!!!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you all weeminxes friends????? how many of us can say 100% that all of our vivs are 'fit' for purpose, at least they are clean and being put to best use are they not?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> Ok someone please tell me what I'am missing here because what I'am seeing is a crap Ig enclosure, bad look tank exteriors and alright looking tank interiors so can someone tell me what the hell I'am missing here.


A easy mistake on the iggys enclousure :2thumb:
which has already been stated is being sorted out!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Are you all weeminxes friends????? how many of us can say 100% that all of our vivs are 'fit' for purpose, at least they are clean and being put to best use are they not?


ill be one to admit that this is tru!, but may not be the best, but they do the job!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

god my leo viv is no where perfect its glass doesnt fit properly and made from mdf but thats all i can afford at the moment but (again) the leos are at the right temp and are happy so to me its fine for now


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Are you all weeminxes friends????? how many of us can say 100% that all of our vivs are 'fit' for purpose, at least they are clean and being put to best use are they not?


 
Weeminx is one of my friends but as to put it cooljulies and her should sort out there matters privately and other people should never have been involved:2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

practicality rather than esthetics for me, so long as it functions, im happy, pretty comes later


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> Weeminx is one of my friends but as to put it cooljulies and her should sort out there matters privately and other people should never have been involved:2thumb:


Completely agree. She over stepped the mark


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Completely agree. She over stepped the mark


 
thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> Weeminx is one of my friends but as to put it cooljulies and her should sort out there matters privately and other people should never have been involved:2thumb:


That was aimed at Calypratus and Kaimarion, but fair comment!:lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> A easy mistake on the iggys enclousure :2thumb:
> which has already been stated is being sorted out!!


the room is actually heated well this way (otherwise they would have died long before the 10 years i have kept them like that) hot end, humid with a cool end....

got someone coming to make me a guard...then when funds allow, get the new(ish) type bupb thingies someone mentioned...didnt know about em, which even with the cost, will long term cut down on the leccy heater


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

ooops, did I scare them away???!!! Naughty Bosscat, must learn not to growl so loud!


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> ooops, did I scare them away???!!! Naughty Bosscat, must learn not to growl so loud!


I'm sure that was just a purr? :whistling2:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Sorry, I find your lack of punctuation makes things very hard to read!
> 
> A thread which was 'slagging' off another member is disgusting, if weeminx had issues then she should have discussed these privately with CJ, It wasn't her thread that forced the changes, it was others that helped to see that changes may be made and help of getting them made. It was only ever the iggies viv there was a 'slight' issue with, never the animals as they all look in good health and well cared for.
> 
> Seems that you are hopping on weeminxes bandwagon a little too late this time *CalyPRATus,* as most of us do not feel the need to attack other people personally on their choice of decor or 'how clean their house is'.....


christ...it's just took me over 30mins and two glasses of wine to catch up with this...
oh believe us she did do some by PM and you wouldn't believe the horrisness of those...!
yes we know the heater in the ig room needs to be changed, and thanks to the ?girl? who suggested the other bulbs (sorry forgot your name) :blush: it will be done as soon as possible. we much apprichiate that suggestion...to be honest i'd never even heard about them...

*CalyPRATus...*hahaha...that did make me laugh! sorry! 

do you think we're happy with the house being a mess? i'm sure everyone would love to be able to keep their house pristeen whilst decorating? yes, well it dont happen much! you think i'd keep the bright orange wall paper in the front room for longer than i have to...no, didn't think so! (not aimed at you bosscat as i'm sure you know)


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> the room is actually heated well this way (otherwise they would have died long before the 10 years i have kept them like that) hot end, humid with a cool end....
> 
> got someone coming to make me a guard...then when funds allow, get the new(ish) type bupb thingies someone mentioned...didnt know about em, which even with the cost, will long term cut down on the leccy heater


 
yes as i have stated i too jumped to conclusions but the truth is any heat scource is better than none at all 
and once again i am not an expert stom PMing me is my anole at the right temperature and stuff:lol2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh and I'm English not sodding British.:notworthy:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

But I love the orange wallpaper........


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> Oh and I'm English not sodding British.:notworthy:


Beware, you will suffer the wrath of the weeminx army!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

R0NST3R said:


> You are missing the fact that Minx has used her personal feelings for these 2 people, to attack them and try make them look a lot worse trhan they are. I remember her being a bit of a bint a while back about something else. Seems she still hasn't got over it. Poor kid


I got that much but the way Platypratus(think thats it) was talking I thought I was missing something else...
I'll wait till he or she replies and see what they have to say.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Beware, you will suffer the wrath of the weeminx army!


they have plenty of spare time...wont be watching world cup footy at the finals :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> I got that much but the way Platypratus(think thats it) was talking I thought I was missing something else...
> I'll wait till he or she replies and see what they have to say.


 
hmmmm i wonder:hmm:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> god my leo viv is no where perfect its glass doesnt fit properly and made from mdf but thats all i can afford at the moment but (again) the leos are at the right temp and are happy so to me its fine for now


careful...there will be evil posts made slagging you off before the weeks out :lol2:
cheers for the complement earlier about my hair...used to be purple but kept turning green :s



REPTAREXPERT said:


> Weeminx is one of my friends but as to put it cooljulies and her should sort out there matters privately and other people should never have been involved:2thumb:


haha...JULES lol...he's male  and trust me they tried...to be honest i thought we were over all this after all the PMs but apparently she had to have another dig at us...



Bosscat said:


> But I love the orange wallpaper........


trust me...it would give you headache if you had to live with it!


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

cooljules said:


> they have plenty of spare time...wont be watching world cup footy at the finals :whistling2:


Do the scottish actually watch footy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> That was aimed at Calypratus and Kaimarion, but fair comment!:lol2:


Hey just cause I'am from Scotland doesn't mean I know every Scottish member on the forum you bugger :devil:.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Hey just cause I'am from Scotland doesn't mean I know every Scottish member on the forum you bugger :devil:.


Oh, you mean scottish aint all inbreds? :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> I got that much but the way Platypratus(think thats it) was talking I thought I was missing something else...
> I'll wait till he or she replies and see what they have to say.


Apologies I thought you were jumping on the pratylatapratipuss post!

LG I can live with any colour bar pink (and green cos it gives me a migraine!)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Do the scottish actually watch footy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


def NOT if they are watching there own national team

_*cooljules says.....BACK OF THE NET................*_


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

llama_girl said:


> careful...there will be evil posts made slagging you off before the weeks out :lol2:
> cheers for the complement earlier about my hair...used to be purple but kept turning green :s
> !


 
lol i can take it ppl who have nothing better to do 
mines purple at the moment but is slowly turning grey at the ends


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> I will be dark, what time you up till?


at least midnight, were feeding nocturals that time....

you didnt look too dark last time i saw you!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> Jules, borrowed some of your bandwidth, hope you don't mind.:flrt:


no probs...:notworthy:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> I will be dark, what time you up till?:lol2:


were still up now aren't we  ermmm....we might be next door so if there is no answer at ours try there (with the strange looking 6wheel camper on.


Bosscat said:


> Apologies I thought you were jumping on the pratylatapratipuss post!
> 
> LG I can live with any colour bar pink (and green cos it gives me a migraine!)


haha...i quite like pink...only bright pink...not for a room though. well you wouldn't like what is was undernieth, sort of puke green (before i moved in so not my fault)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Oh, you mean scottish aint all inbreds? :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


please keep it clean....no offensive remarks...i mean men who wear skirts in winter are pretty macho! :whistling2:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> lol i can take it ppl who have nothing better to do
> mines purple at the moment but is slowly turning grey at the ends


I know...you wouldn't believe how some people have such little else to do! 

awww...i might attempt purple again soon...hopefully i will have better luck this time! 

every time i finish a reply a new page has started....


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Ron you're only jealous cos we scottish wear Kilts and you only get to wear a pink frilly tutu..


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

llama_girl said:


> I know...you wouldn't believe how some people have such little else to do!
> 
> awww...i might attempt purple again soon...hopefully i will have better luck this time!
> 
> every time i finish a reply a new page has started....


A trick with purple is to die it red first, then purple (puts the red pigments back in & stops it turning green!)

As LG has given me a migraine with making me visualise bright pink and puke green, I am going to bid you all (and the fastest moving thread ever!) goodnight


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

idiots!!


i have had pms agreeing with my thread so im happy that im not the only only one who feels this way.

oh and by the way......as far as the scottish/english slurs goes.......IM ENGLISH YOU DAFTYS!! jeez...........so jules wave that flag under my face as much as you want.:whistling2:

you lot can continue to type in this thread sucking up cool jules arse...its cool.what ever floats ya boat.
i used to have a bit of respect for certain members of this forum that now has gone.
as far as showing pictures of my home and vivs thats not a problem most on here have seen my set ups anyway.


im not a silly little girl...i dont feel bad about anything i have said.

as ong as my animals are happy and well looked after thats what matters isnt it.

you all go on about the "anti's" viewing the forum and just waiting for stuff to hold against us "reptile keepers" these photographs are exactly what they need...prooves their points doesnt it.
keep doing what you are doing....your doing grand we should all aspire to keep our animals like cool jules.

13 yrs of keeping and he still hasnt worked it out!!!!!!!!!
:whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> A trick with purple is to die it red first, then purple (puts the red pigments back in & stops it turning green!)
> 
> As LG has given me a migraine with making me visualise bright pink and puke green, I am going to bid you all (and the fastest moving thread ever!) goodnight


'goodnight, and dont have nightmares' as they say on a tv show.....(which iver never been on BTWlol)


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

llama_girl said:


> I know...you wouldn't believe how some people have such little else to do!
> 
> awww...i might attempt purple again soon...hopefully i will have better luck this time!
> 
> every time i finish a reply a new page has started....


 
well i tried pink and it went orange  i might try a blue but i think that will fade out to grey also


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> A trick with purple is to die it red first, then purple (puts the red pigments back in & stops it turning green!)
> 
> As LG has given me a migraine with making me visualise bright pink and puke green, I am going to bid you all (and the fastest moving thread ever!) goodnight


well thats ok because its red alreday....night then...probs hear from you in the morning...! nighty night x


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Did I just hear another miaow or was that my imagination....


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Did I just hear another miaow or was that my imagination....


must have been..... night night all!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

weeminx said:


> idiots!!
> 
> 
> i have had pms agreeing with my thread so im happy that im not the only only one who feels this way.
> ...


so i got it wrong, your not from scotland, easy mistake to make, as you live in fife.....

ok you have had pm's with people saying they agree with you, then reply to them and ask them to pm me....i havent had a single one, and no im not calling you a liar, just stating that....

no ones sucking up my arse..

months ago you slagged off my keeping of tokays.,..proved you wrong there.. as you said they would all die if i kept the way i did without vet treatment etc

i could carry on, but i wont goto your level....its so low, it would hurt getting up again


----------



## *lauren* (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry i dint mean the heater is wrong, ive read the posts and i know your getting a cover for it, is what i ment.
all your animals look fine to me.
i only keep leos so i dont know the care for all of yours but i know they look healthy, well cared for and loved.
noone has the right to post pictures of you home and say the things she said.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

*lauren* said:


> sorry i dint mean the heater is wrong, ive read the posts and i know your getting a cover for it, is what i ment.
> all your animals look fine to me.
> i only keep leos so i dont know the care for all of yours but i know they look healthy, well cared for and loved.
> noone has the right to post pictures of you home and say the things she said.


thanks, i have learnt a lot about lep gex, as i got mine given before i had web, or it was around much 10 years ago, and no access to good books.

shes had it in for me for many months about my keeping of animals, which is beween me and her over, but she always tries slagging me off here...

i wouldnt mind so much, but to say everything is wrong (in 13 years of keeping and learning) but people from RFUK have been to my house, a good few i think, and even someone that ME goes to for ig advice (kept since the 80's!!!!!) has seen them, said they are healthy, normal even if i keep them 'unconvenutually' 

i know many keepers (now) since the 70's who wont post on forums like this...as they do things, and have learnt by trial and error (how keeping of reps a animal from the wild with specific care) as they would be slagged to the hills....which is a shame, they teach me so many things, yet would teach people more, and give advice, but someone slags them off (as she does non stop with me)

also, lots of people turn to long term owners (often good pet owners, not the bad ones you hear about most of the time) and take advice....as vets are pretty much not good, the last time we went to a rep vet, (yes a rep vet, not a fluffy animal vet) asked me for some advice, how i kept all my stuff etc. that shocked me....i know very little really, and not the greatest amount of caring for sick animals (i have never made any animal sick myself from bad care, only ones we have rescued) but i i tried some to care for 10 animals, 5 my and long term keepers way, and 5 weenmix and the vets way....and as i said earlier, 4 out of 5 my way lived, 4 out of 5 of her and vets way died...

yes im willing to listen, learn new things, hell even change things (and yes i have before with recues, when i took in ill boscs and pythons) but she follows me around like a bad smell, and slags me off all the time...

i know it can take years sometimes for a animal to be sick, but it doesnt take long for them to die if kept wrong!!!! (i know people who have killed igs with wrong care in weeks, months and less than a year)


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

What is your problem with how CoolJules and Llama Girl keep there reps. I have been to there house and have seen all there set ups including the Iguana's and have to say its an absolutly amazing place. Yeah its not spotless but its as tidy as mine. 

Someone wrote if someone sticks up for cooljules they would hate to see the way that their reps were kept. I say his reps are kept fine and if you want to see my vivs there on the habitat section not one complaint from anything just people asking to make theirs. 

The OP needs to get a life stop critisizing people for helping reps. I know that CJ and LG both care about there reps and have no problems in asking either of their opinions on anything as there are idiots like the op who slate anyone if everythings not how they would have it. I know that I get an answer without being called abusive names and they know that I take in the advice I get. 

I will be going up to CJ and LG very soon to go and get a baby beardie so if the op has a problem go and check yourself to see if everything is ok(which it will be, like always). Last time I went CJ and LG were quite happy to meet me when i got lost and showed me all of their reps and there was not 1 reptile or pet in there house that was uncared for or healthy. 

CJ and LG Keep it up your GREAT 

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Well I'll make sure I edit any photos I post so no=one sees how stinky my place is. I hate housework and am terrible at decorating and DIY. 
I've got a few heatmats I don't use any more since I changed to racks and I'd pop them in the post to you guys if they'd be any use to you? Just PM your address. Glad to see the tokays, I'd wondered how they'd progresse buty didn't know who'd rescued them.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, i'm doing a degree in animal welfare, and before i get my head ripped off, this is what the lecturer brought to our attention. 

we went to a dairy farm to ahve a look, and something he said was, look at the animals environment, look at the animals and look at the out come. the animals all look fine, and the iggy who has been there the longest looks fine. it's all about the animals, not what all the enclosures look like. if the animals look great and are living in a cardboard box, it doesn't matter as long as the animal is healthy and happy.

not don't bite my head off, cuz i'm just relaying an idea given to me by my lecturer.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Glad you're getting the help with the iggy heater caging that you need - just wouldn't want you and the animals going up in smoke as has recently happened to another member (through an electrical fault:sad 

- and before anyone else says it - yes these heaters switch off if knocked but if an iggy urinates on one then it would short.

It's all about potential risk really. The cages don't have to be tidy or look like a set from life on earth but they should provide the correct environment and be safe.

The only other thing that I would PERSONALLY do is cage off all the exposed spot light bulbs.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the comments, as you can imagine when i finally got to bed about 430...until now was having nightmares and couldnt sleep, im usually dreaming about tokays and other reps and sometime rfuk, esp if its the last thing i was on before i went to bed..but had many many bad dreams...(the mods were in most of them....scary)

and no, i havent paid DannyCRS or anyone to stick up for me, and never would grovel.

now i start replying to all the pm's....


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I have had to edit several posts on this thread last night and this morning. Can people please watch their language, otherwise i am going to close the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm...i dont normally say thing when these type of threads start but on this occasion...the vivs do look a bit tatty but as long as they are clean and the animals healthy thats not a problem. i havent read the whole thread either so sorry if this has already been said but the only things i can see wrong is the unguarded bulbs in the tokay vivs,as they climb they can easily become burnt,no matter how much luck youve had so far it will happen eventually!!also the iguana room could definately do with a good clean and some work on it. im a qualified power,control and inst technician and all i see in there is a MAJOR fire hazard. again, you may of been lucky so far but look what happened to the other member on here whos shed burnt down.these things do happen,only difference is this is inside your house. all those cables and the unguarded heater is just crazy. change the heater to a bank of guarded tubular heaters or at least a guarded oil filled radiator.(id personally get them a powersun/similar basking spot as well).they are alot safer than those halogen ones in my opinion.then get all the cables run inside a conduit and ensure everything electrical in that room is protected by an rcd/rcbo.this will ensure the power is turned off quicker if a fault develops. this is especially important as you said you spray alot in there and as you'll know water and elec dont mix...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Dan Bristow said:


> hmm...i dont normally say thing when these type of threads start but on this occasion...the vivs do look a bit tatty but as long as they are clean and the animals healthy thats not a problem. i havent read the whole thread either so sorry if this has already been said but the only things i can see wrong is the unguarded bulbs in the tokay vivs,as they climb they can easily become burnt,no matter how much luck youve had so far it will happen eventually!!also the iguana room could definately do with a good clean and some work on it. im a qualified power,control and inst technician and all i see in there is a MAJOR fire hazard. again, you may of been lucky so far but look what happened to the other member on here whos shed burnt down.these things do happen,only difference is this is inside your house. all those cables and the unguarded heater is just crazy. change the heater to a bank of guarded tubular heaters or at least a guarded oil filled radiator.(id personally get them a powersun/similar basking spot as well).they are alot safer than those halogen ones in my opinion.then get all the cables run inside a conduit and ensure everything electrical in that room is protected by an rcd/rcbo.this will ensure the power is turned off quicker if a fault develops. this is especially important as you said you spray alot in there and as you'll know water and elec dont mix...


thanks, as you seen to know about leccy and safety things for the Ig room, if you get time, could you do me some info on how to improve it, even if its how to fix to the walls and the plug is in another room, so its a extention lead, running up the long tube...i will make it my #1 priority. any help would be great and very much app


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

no worries will have a sit down later and pm you the info,where to get bits etc






cooljules said:


> thanks, as you seen to know about leccy and safety things for the Ig room, if you get time, could you do me some info on how to improve it, even if its how to fix to the walls and the plug is in another room, so its a extention lead, running up the long tube...i will make it my #1 priority. any help would be great and very much app


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Ill agree with a few people here

State of a house has nothing to do with the animals my room is a state but when your keeping reps how can expect to have a 100% 24/7 clean room its impossible I clean every sunday and within a few hours or a day its dirty again... 

I dont like these heaters being used for the iggys but based on what theyve said no problem with them ok fair enough IMO I wouldnt use them but I suppose different people have different ideas! 

All the reps on the pics to me look in good health nothing wrong with them.. 

I think mainly weeminx your problem is personal... 

or because they have so many vivs and due to that excess wiring is shown you automatically asume these are incorrectly kept... but its what its like inside the viv that matters not outside... 

whats outside them glass doors does not affect the animals way of living since they cant get passed

Im with you on the heaters for iggys but I dont see any other issues.... each animal has good weight and looks happy doesnt look all down or nothing


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

What has the state of someones house got to do with anyone else anyway. The animals all look happy and healthy and cooljules and llamagirl obviously care about their animals and deserve recognition for all the rescues they do. Regardless of wether they paid for them or not its still a rescue, taking an animal from a bad situation and putting them into a better one. Yes the Igs enclosure could be better but why not be a decent human being and tell him nicely, most people take critiscm and do things to change it. If someone had ago at me I would be less likely to listen than if they said it nicely. 
Im sure jules will change the igs heating now, not because of weeminx and a few other people who have been slagging him off but because of the loads of other people who have given valid reasons and put their points across in a civilised manner.
Keep up the good work jules and llamagirl.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

DannyCRS said:


> What is your problem with how CoolJules and Llama Girl keep there reps. I have been to there house and have seen all there set ups including the Iguana's and have to say its an absolutly amazing place. Yeah its not spotless but its as tidy as mine.
> 
> Someone wrote if someone sticks up for cooljules they would hate to see the way that their reps were kept. I say his reps are kept fine and if you want to see my vivs there on the habitat section not one complaint from anything just people asking to make theirs.
> 
> ...


 would like to add, when DannyCRS wanted to meet me at a petrol station as he wanted to buy one of my baby bairds rat snakes, i didnt want to do that, i made him (and the guy come back to my house) and see my set ups, see the parents, see how i keep everything, and ask me questions...that has also happened with a few other people who bought some from here, i asked them to come here, and see how i keep stuff, i have nothing to hide.. i have had a few long chats with people, here and in pm's who asked me how i keep my setups for stuff, as well as newbies, like mats n stats (and i have always said, i have never used a heat mat, but tell newbies to read up on them as its seems its the best and simplist way) i know i could say some leccy, by going with mats n stats as its simples maths, just a example 10x 40w spot lights constant, would work out more 10x matt(11w???) and a stat on/off but unil i win the lottery, i cant go out and buy lots of stats, so is a catch 22 situation... later today, i will ask a mod to lock this by pm, as i had it UNLOCKED for a chance to get my points across, which i feel i have, and for the OP to have her say (which ...er she has) and everyone else the chance to comment how they felt fit...either way. would like to thank the 20+people who pm'd me(most i dont recognise the names or ever spoke to before), and to those who have offered to help with diy, bits n bobs etc. i thankyou very much, on behalf of my animals, after all, who are the ones that matter...not me.


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

cooljules said:


> would like to add, when DannyCRS wanted to meet me at a petrol station as he wanted to buy one of my baby bairds rat snakes, i didnt want to do that, i made him (and the guy come back to my house) and see my set ups, see the parents, see how i keep everything, and ask me questions...that has also happened with a few other people who bought some from here, i asked them to come here, and see how i keep stuff, i have nothing to hide.. i have had a few long chats with people, here and in pm's who asked me how i keep my setups for stuff, as well as newbies, like mats n stats (and i have always said, i have never used a heat mat, but tell newbies to read up on them as its seems its the best and simplist way) i know i could say some leccy, by going with mats n stats as its simples maths, just a example 10x 40w spot lights constant, would work out more 10x matt(11w???) and a stat on/off but unil i win the lottery, i cant go out and buy lots of stats, so is a catch 22 situation... later today, i will ask a mod to lock this by pm, as i had it UNLOCKED for a chance to get my points across, which i feel i have, and for the OP to have her say (which ...er she has) and everyone else the chance to comment how they felt fit...either way. would like to thank the 20+people who pm'd me(most i dont recognise the names or ever spoke to before), and to those who have offered to help with diy, bits n bobs etc. i thankyou very much, on behalf of my animals, after all, who are the ones that matter...not me.


Yeah, it was my brother who drove and you was very helpful. You do a good job and some people just like complaining. Nothing you can do about that but you and Llama Girl are amazing. looking forward to coming up again.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree with most people on here, the heater inthe iggy may be a problem at some point, and owuld be better if it was changed to something less hazardous but if it has worked for so long, it means cooljules trusts it, so just let him be, and yeah who gives a damn what his hous elooks like? mine had no wall paper on for like a year and my posh aunties used to come in and go "ohh its distgusting, it looks so dirty" but it doesnt...it just isnt wallpapered.....who cares? at least hes putting alot of effort into his animals, and the vivs are all nice and well done and clean.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

if most of these are rescues can i ask why you are seemingly pairing them off are you hoping to breed from rescued reps ??
also bringing this many in the home do you quarentine first ,get them vet checked , wormed ect ? its just in the pic with the male beardie that was rescued a few weeks back it was in with a female ?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't see what the tidiness of someones house has to do with thier animals ??? The animals all looked well fed cared for and happy. The vivs were clean and a lot of time was obviously taken in making sure that there were nough vivs and that they were big enough for the animals. As it was stated they were unfinished still so i think that they will look amazing when the filler is smoothed etc. 
I spend ages in a day caring for my few so god knows how much time and effort is put into these.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

CJ, i really respect what your doing, i know how hard things can be when youve got so many animals to care for etc... so i thought id explain something that the OH and i have put into practice the past couple of weeks that has really really helped us! because we're awful at keeping the house tidy and nice, we now do a joblist a week and its nothing crazy or anything like that, simple things like.... hoover lol however its like an A5 piece of paper long lol... and we incoparate the reps into it as well e.g feed reps mon, tue, thurs, fri etc... feed snakes sat... stuff like that... it may not work for you and LG but i found it really helped us keep on track with what was going on and it helped give a sense of achievement :no1:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

totally agree with moosmoo, i did something like that for my sister while i was away for a month, and she did hgreat with it, coz she could tick the list whne she had done it, it really works, i think i need to do a new one, so we all can do it, we have one day a week when we clean every room in the house, its the day the snakes get fed, so i feed them in the morning and then spend the rest of the day cleaning, but for some reason, with 2 dogs n a cat and a £$%^&*& of a kitten, it seems to get a mess again, thats what animals do, we clean up after them , and then they make a mess again.......and we still love them! My kitten is on a mission to destroy me!


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

OH MY GOD

i cannot believe this is now 32 pages!!!

Looking at the pictures i cannot see anything wrong at all with any of the reptiles,like many other people the only thing that concerned me was the heater in the ig room,but this is getting sorted.

ok, the outside of the vivs dont look too good,but they live INSIDE and i cant see anything wrong there.
So long as the reps are been looked after then i dont see what the big deal is.

One good thing to come out of this is that some people have actually offered to help him sort things out :2thumb:

Good luck
Mandie


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

tina b said:


> if most of these are rescues can i ask why you are seemingly pairing them off are you hoping to breed from rescued reps ??
> also bringing this many in the home do you quarentine first ,get them vet checked , wormed ect ? its just in the pic with the male beardie that was rescued a few weeks back it was in with a female ?


um...i just spent 10 min writing a long reply...and it crashed.

i but basicly...

yes that bd had had feacel etc. 
i quaranteen, but for my OWN pets, i vary more, esp if i trust/know who it came from. thats a risk, but with my pets, but of course not if any sign of problems ec.

the 2 female BD's are pets (bought right out)

i have a 7 year project on tokays, to breed and stop wc, and with the costs/cheap price they sell for, i will lose money, but there my fave aborial gex.

bairds rats..rescued 4 and 6 years ago, i decided to try to breed them, i wasnt sure it would work, as the female is 14ish as there are not many around, a good docile, beginners snake, and i worked out in my head, that with what i sold the babies for, with that they have cost me over the years, the profit i could have made, would cover my leccy, food for a month, but not inc uv tube replacements, more tubs of vits, bulbs etc. which as most of my animals are taken in, not pets, it goes back on them anyway...

i have never bred the lep gex in 10 years, any of the rescue BD's, only from PET ones, bought with my cash.

thats the short of what i spent ages typing...

if this doesnt work this time, your gonna get a 'up yours' response lol

next year i want to breed pine snakes, a fave of mine, and i paid cash (a present to myself) months ago from someone on here...

also when i can, i want to buy as pets, frog eye/wonder geckos, my fave noct gex of all....but it will be a long time, as i cant save anything, as when we do, a vet or sudden costs appear (hey ho, take in animals, expect it, even with pets to be honest)

and yeah, i want to breed those, again another animal taken from the wild, but i know thats only going to be a few bred, if im lucky and wont help stop wc..but wish it would.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

all the animals look clean and healthy, that's the bottom line. the heater is not ideal but jules know's this and is looking to improve it. as for using boxes as hides who care's they provide the same thing as £30 hide, the animal in question don't give a monkeys what they hide in or under. 

having used one of them heaters in the past i know how sensertive they are to movement, a slight lean and it cuts out.

think your doing a good job with the means you have, if you wern't willing to help rehome these animals what kinda of condtion would they be in now?


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Aniamls look healthy, so problem not much? Also if its a rescue, if people dont like the iggy heater, instead of moaning about it, could possibly donate any spare equipment they have, problem solved? And before people say "well i dont see why i should give up my equipment for them" Not Willing to help the problem? Dont complain. Simple.

could just steal some chicken wire from somewhere and just surround it so they cant touch it, again sorted, but i think the run away chickens may be a bit of a give away about that idea, so may need to think it through. 

As for the house, problem not? My house is like it, all my animals are healthy, fed, watered, handled with care ect. They're animals look healthy, fed, watered handled with care, problem not?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Seeing as just about the entire forum has had their say on this, both parties have responded to try and clarify their viewpoints and the thread is starting to go round in circles with the same things being said over and over, I'm going to close the thread before it descends into a bitchfest again.

Andy


----------

